# Marco in der Türkei.



## Destroyer1990_m (21. November 2007)

Nabend,

ich denke mal ihr bekommt alle dem rummel um Marco mit der seit ostern in der Türkei gefangen gehalten wird. Ich würde gerne wissen was ihr dazu denkt. Ob es richtig oder Falsch ist.
Na dann mal los.....

Haha erster ich fang an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich finde es unter aller Sau das sie den ca 3/4 des jahres in U-Haft halten das kann doch nicht angehen oder? Also ich denke die Türkei will nur was gegen Deutschland in der Hand haben irgendwie. Wie alt ist der 17 oder so das sind doch keine Menschenrechte echt. Naja aber ich finde man sieht auch sehr wenig von der Deutschseite aus (Politik) oder habt ihr mit bekommen das die ihm helfen also ich nicht.


Ich will hier nicht rassitisch sein mit dem Satz:

"Also ich denke die Türkei will nur was gegen Deutschland in der Hand haben irgendwie"


----------



## -Haihappen- (21. November 2007)

Wenn man bedenkt, dass die Türkei unbedingt in die EU will, ist das meiner Meinung nach ein Schlag ins eigene Gesicht. Denn dieser Vorfall zeigt ja nur, wie sehr sich ihre "Politik" von unserer unterscheidet - ich glaube die Türken wollen damit nur zeigen, wie sehr sie sich doch an ihre alten "Sitten" halten.

Wie wäre es denn, wenn wir jeden Türken verhaften der hier ein Mädchen oder eine Frau blöd anmacht? Richtig, so ein großes Gefängnis müsste erst einmal gebaut werden.

Ich fände es unerhört, wenn der Junge Weihnachten nicht wieder vor dem Tannenbaum sitzt..


----------



## Lurock (21. November 2007)

-Haihappen- schrieb:


> Wenn man bedenkt, dass die Türkei unbedingt in die EU will, ist das meiner Meinung nach ein Schlag ins eigene Gesicht. Denn dieser Vorfall zeigt ja nur, wie sehr sich ihre "Politik" von unserer unterscheidet - ich glaube die Türken wollen damit nur zeigen, wie sehr sie sich doch an ihre alten "Sitten" halten.
> 
> Wie wäre es denn, wenn wir jeden Türken verhaften der hier ein Mädchen oder eine Frau blöd anmacht? Richtig, so ein großes Gefängnis müsste erst einmal gebaut werden.
> 
> Ich fände es unerhört, wenn der Junge Weihnachten nicht wieder vor dem Tannenbaum sitzt..



Genau meine Meinung!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Stoppt die Türkei! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nillonde (21. November 2007)

Bin ganz der Meinung von Haihappen.

Ich find das ganze sowieso lächerlich. Ich finde nicht das der Junge auch nur in geringster Weise schuldig ist! Ich glaube nicht das er irgendetwas in böser oder niederer Absicht getan hat, wenn überhaupt was passiert ist.
Ich glaub eher das die Eltern und das Mädchen da ne riesen Show abziehen und der arme Kerl muss drunter leiden.

Ich hoffe und wünsche ihm das er wenigstens bis Weihnachten wieder zuhause ist, wo er hingehört. Das was da läuft hat sein ganzes restliches Leben verändert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Im übrigen zeigt die Türkei damit mal wieder nur das sie nicht in die EU gehören. Wenn sie wirklich kooperativ wären hätten sie ihn in ein Deutsches Gefängnis geschickt, er säße dann zwar immer noch im Knast aber wenigstens in nem anständigen mit anständigen Bedingungen.


----------



## Veragron (21. November 2007)

Dito Haihappen. Mehr gibts dazu nicht zu sagen.


----------



## Thront (21. November 2007)

wenn man bedenkt das man ihm die schönste zeit seines lebens nimmt kommen in mir nur gefühle von abscheu und ekel hoch. ich kann es nicht fassen das man aufgrund solcher stupider nicht mal begründeten anschuldigungen ihn in eine runtergekommen knastzelle mit was-weiss-ich-wievielen menschen einsperrt. was soll das? ist das irgendeine komische machtpräsentation? 
auf dem rücken eines jugendlichen?

für mich ist das ein verstoß gegen jegliche grundgesetze, mögen es deutsche oder türkische sein


/signed haihappen


----------



## Veragron (21. November 2007)

Ich frag mich halt grad irgendwie, was die Herren/Damen Politiker/innen da machen? Überhaupt _irgend etwas?_


----------



## Thront (21. November 2007)

politiker? die erhöhen sich in marcos schatten mal schnell und einfach den lohn um 9,1 prozent.


----------



## RubenPlinius (21. November 2007)

das schlimmste ist, wie schon erwähn,t dass er aufgrund keiner tatsächlichen beweise festgehalten wird

das mädchen hat noch keine offizielle aussage gemacht, nur anschuldigungen gestellt
sie sei wegen psychischer probleme nicht aussagefähig

laut arzt keinerlei spuren eines sexuellen übergriffs an ihr - ich bin der letzte der sagt, dass ein sexualstraftäter frei kommen sollte, aber wo keine beweise da auch kein sexualstraftäter

rechtsprechung muss stets auf der grundlage handfester indizien erfolgen, und nicht auf grund einer aussage, die jeglicher beweise entbehrt

armer marco
großartiges beispiel was man in der justiz falsch machen kann
von der irak anti-pkk offensive will ich erst gar nicht anfangen, aber okay...
ich will auch nicht verallgemeinern und allgemein gegen die türkei hetzen, da sie nun mal geliebte heimat vieler menschen ist, aber diese kritik muss sich die türkische regierung gefallen lassen

salut


----------



## Noxiel (21. November 2007)

Ob die Masse der Anwesenden weiß, dass die Situation bei einem in Deutschland angeklagten Türken, zu annähernd, 100% identisch wäre?


----------



## AhLuuum (21. November 2007)

Das Schlimme ist, dass das Mädchen ja einen 170 Seiten langen Berichtig aus England abgeschickt hat, der aber bisher nicht im Gericht angekommen ist. Und das der Richter dem Verteider gesagt hat, er solle sich um die Freilassung Marcos kümmern, obwohl er eigentlich auch dafür war, ist sowieso unter aller Sau. Erst in die EU wollen und dann kein gescheites Rechtssystem haben? Nein Danke!


----------



## NidhoeggrAM (21. November 2007)

Naja, ein Land das sich noch im 13ten Jahrhundert befindet, hat halt in der EU nichts verloren!


----------



## RubenPlinius (21. November 2007)

NidhoeggrAM schrieb:


> Naja, ein Land das sich noch im 13ten Jahrhundert befindet, hat halt in der EU nichts verloren!



naja, ich würde von solchen aussagen abstand nehmen
ganz so krass ist es in der türkei nicht, dieser fall zeigt lediglich die resltlchen löcher die es zu stopfen gilt

salut


----------



## Noxiel (21. November 2007)

RubenPlinius schrieb:


> naja, ich würde von solchen aussagen abstand nehmen
> ganz so krass ist es in der türkei nicht, dieser fall zeigt lediglich die resltlchen löcher die es zu stopfen gilt
> 
> salut



Danke, das ist, glaube ich, die erste differenzierte Meinung die ich in diesem Thread lese.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (21. November 2007)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ob die Masse der Anwesenden weiß, dass die Situation bei einem in Deutschland angeklagten Türken, zu annähernd, 100% identisch wäre?



ich glaube nicht, natürlich schweben wir gerade im medienpol aber ich denke das man schon einer meinung darüber sein kann das diesem jugendlichen ein unrecht angetan wird.

aufgrund einer solch zweifelhaften opferaussage würde man hier niemanden solange festhalten. und selbst wenn dann unter besseren umständen.

in deutschland geht einiges schief, ich hoffe aber das es in diesem bereich noch einigermassen geregelt verläuft.


----------



## Avyn (21. November 2007)

Das Problem ist ja, dass die bisher alle strikt nach Gesetz vorgehn (was ja eigentlich auch richtig ist), aber diese Gesetze sind einfach veraltet. Jemand der in der Türkei einer Vergewaltigung angeklagt ist darf laut Gesetz solang nicht wieder raus bis ein Urteil gesprochen wurde. Dass davon ein Ausländer betroffen sein könnte wurd wohl beim Erlass von dem Gesetz nicht bedacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vreen (22. November 2007)

im endeffekt ist die deutsche justiz mit ihrem ungeschickten eindriff selber schuld an der geschichte.
hätten sie nur ansatzweise durchblicken lassen das sie an einer gemeinsamen friedlichen lösung dieses konfliktes interessiert gewesen wären, wären die fronten vielleicht auch nicht so schnell so verhärtet gewesen.
von deutschland aus kam gegenüber der türkei nur die aussage das sie ihn überstellen sollen, also ausfliegen und an die deutsche justiz überstellen, weil sie es gerne so hätten.
wahrscheinlich hatt sich daraufhin in der türkei auch der ein oder andere politiker bevormundet und angepisst gefühlt so das keine friedliche einigung zustande gekommen ist.
letztendlich ist es nach ihren gesetzen rechtens was momentan passiert, also wäre es eine good will aktion gewesen ihn auszuliefern, das kam nicht zu stande weil die deutsche aussenpolitik mist gebaut hat.


----------



## Schleppel (22. November 2007)

ich find die englische family vielviel schlimmer......der ganze unmut in dieser sache sollte den engländern zu kommen, die prügeln ja auf der falschaussage rum, vorallem die mutter redet dem mädl einiges ein, warum is die kleine wohl unzurechnungsfähige für eine aussage^^


----------



## Nofel (22. November 2007)

Also soviel wie ich noch weiß war die erste Aussage von dem Mädchen das es Freiwillig war. Erst nach 3-4 Monaten hieß es das sie nicht wollte und seit 2 Monaten, das sie Vergewaltigt wurde.

Sorry aber da haben die Psychologen und die Eltern ganz große scheiße gebaut. Denke nicht, dass das Mädchen  noch normal aufwachsen kann und Marco dürfte auch geprägt fürs leben sein. Es werden wegen der veralteten Wertvorstellung der Eltern zwei Leben zerstört und mir kann keiner Sagen, das es so lange dauert bist ne Aussage übersetzt ist oder das sie beim Verschicken verloren geht. 

Meine Meinung über das Rechtssystem in der Türkei sag ich lieber nicht nur soviel, das unsere Gefängnisse dagegen ein 5 Sterne Hotel sind und der Prozess bei uns bei Jugendlichen nicht so lange gedauert hätte.

Also wenn es wirklich unfreiwillig war, dann soll er ruhig ein paar Jahre bekommen, aber leider wird die Aussage von dem Mädchen wohl nicht mehr das wiedergeben was wirklich passiert ist. Ach ja und das Marco dachter das sie 15 ist glaube ich ihm. Schon mal versucht ne zu schätzen wie alt ein 13-15 jähriges Mädchen ist? Geht nicht. Außerdem hab ihre Eltern ihr ein Band gegeben, das sie hochprozentigen Alkohol trinken darf. Meine Eltern hätten mich erschlagen(zumindest welche auf den Arsch bekommen) wenn ich mit 13 auch nur ein Bier angefasst hätte.


----------



## Trisch (22. November 2007)

-Haihappen- schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn, wenn wir jeden Türken verhaften der hier ein Mädchen oder eine Frau blöd anmacht?



Interpretiere ich deine Aussage richtig, Du meinst also sexuelle Straftäter sollen auf freien Fuß kommen bis Ihre Schuld *eindeutig* bewiesen ist ?

Ich möchte niemanden hier zu nahe treten, aber welche Informationen habt Ihr ? Doch nur die aus den deutschen Medien. Schonmal überlegt das diese Informationen nicht 100 % objektiv sind ?

Ich gehe davon aus, dass die türkische Justiz streng nach ihren Gesetzen vorgeht, wenn die Gesetze in diesem Fall auch vieleicht etwas unglücklich sind, so ist die Türkei immer noch ein Rechtsstaat und keine "mittelalterliche osmanische Provinz" 

Ich persönlich finde das sexuelle Belästigung sehr wohl eine Straftat ist und geahndet werden muss, sicher sollte jede Straftat dieser art schnellstmöglich aufgeklärt werden, aber das Problem der zeitlichen Verzögerung ist nicht das Problem der türkischen Justiz, das haben wir praktisch in jedem Land so, zudem wird die Verzögerung sicher auch von der Familie des Opfers forciert.

Ich würde gerne von denjenigen wissen was sie wohl denken würden, wenn eon 17 jähriger Türke in Deutschland eine 13 jährige sexuel Belästigt und dann in die Türkei zur dortigen Justiz überstellt wird.


----------



## RubenPlinius (22. November 2007)

Trisch schrieb:


> Interpretiere ich deine Aussage richtig, Du meinst also sexuelle Straftäter sollen auf freien Fuß kommen bis Ihre Schuld *eindeutig* bewiesen ist ?
> 
> Ich möchte niemanden hier zu nahe treten, aber welche Informationen habt Ihr ? Doch nur die aus den deutschen Medien. Schonmal überlegt das diese Informationen nicht 100 % objektiv sind ?
> 
> ...



gutes und richtiges argument
aber ich denke es ist nicht nötig einen noch nicht volljährigen wie einen mörder gleich zu behandeln, nochdazu so lange seine schuld nicht bewiesen ist
inhaftieren ja - aber unter solchen umständen? wohl eher kaum

sexuelle belästigung ist eine straftat ja, aber solange nur blöd sprüche auf der straße erfolgen, so wie es nun mal alltag ist, kannst du niemanden dafür einbuchten - und so sehr ich es als problem sehe, ich bin froh dass der staat einen nicht für jede kleinigkeit einsperren kann
erst wenn tätliche sexuelle belästigung erfolgt bin ich der meinung dass man zumindest die polizei einschreiten lassen sollte
aber naja, praxis und theorie divergieren da wiedermal

salut


----------



## shadow24 (22. November 2007)

Also ich kann das was Vreen sagte nur bestätigen...
jeder hier in Deutschland kennt die Mentalität von Türken/Südlandern, wie temperamentvoll sie reagieren und wie schnell diese sich in ihrer Ehre verletzt fühlen...
als Marco ins Gefängnis kam,hab ich ein kleinen Bericht darüber in unserer Tageszeitung(Uelzen,wo Marco herstammt, ist 30 km von uns entfernt) gelesen.ganz neutral, ohne Emotionen,ohne irgendeine Bewertung einfliessen zu lassen...
und dann kam das Thema in die BILD-Zeitung...
und die haben es verbockt.die haben daraus erst das gemacht was es jetzt ist: eine verzwickte,emotionale,länderspaltende Affäre.sie haben sofort damit begonnen über das schlechte türkische Rechtssystem herzuziehen, über die Unzuverlässigkeit türkischer Richter zu berichten und die dortige schlampige Bürokratie anzuklagen...
und hätten die Politiker(um sich zu profilieren?) und die anderen Medien wie RTL und SAT 1 nicht noch mehr Dramatik dort einfliessen lassen,wäre Marco höchstwahrscheinlich schon in einem deutschen Gefängnis,oder frei...
was dort in der Türkei jetzt abläuft ist ganz sicher falsch,aber es ist halt auch ein Resultat unser schmierigen Presse, die für die Zustände von Marco sicherlich eine Mitschuld trifft...


----------



## AhLuuum (22. November 2007)

Trisch schrieb:


> Ich gehe davon aus, dass die türkische Justiz streng nach ihren Gesetzen vorgeht, wenn die Gesetze in diesem Fall auch vieleicht etwas unglücklich sind, so ist die Türkei immer noch ein Rechtsstaat und keine "mittelalterliche osmanische Provinz"



Es ist klar, dass die Türkein ein Rechtsstaat wie die Deutschland, die USA und andere europäische Länder ist und die türkische Justiz ihre Gesetze richtig durchsetzt, die Frage ist nur, ob einige Gesetze(wie auch in den restlichen Rechtsstaaten) Sinn machen und gut durchdacht sind.



> Ich würde gerne von denjenigen wissen was sie wohl denken würden, wenn eon 17 jähriger Türke in Deutschland eine 13 jährige sexuel Belästigt und dann in die Türkei zur dortigen Justiz überstellt wird.



Wenn das Mädchen nicht-deutsch ist, kann der türkische Junge ruhig in die Türkei übergeben werden, geht uns dann ja nichts an. Nur weil der "Tatort" in einem anderen Land ist, heisst das noch nicht, dass der Prozess dann auch in diesem Land durchgeführt werden muss.



> Also soviel wie ich noch weiß war die erste Aussage von dem Mädchen das es Freiwillig war. Erst nach 3-4 Monaten hieß es das sie nicht wollte und seit 2 Monaten, das sie Vergewaltigt wurde.
> 
> Sorry aber da haben die Psychologen und die Eltern ganz große scheiße gebaut. Denke nicht, dass das Mädchen noch normal aufwachsen kann und Marco dürfte auch geprägt fürs leben sein. Es werden wegen der veralteten Wertvorstellung der Eltern zwei Leben zerstört und mir kann keiner Sagen, das es so lange dauert bist ne Aussage übersetzt ist oder das sie beim Verschicken verloren geht.



Die Aussagen des Mädchens sind natürlich auch total verwirrend und ich könnte mir als Richter auch nicht wirklich vorstellen, dass jemand aufgrund von "Aussageunfähigkeit" eine simple Frage nicht mit ja oder nein beantworten kann.


----------



## Kal Jerico (22. November 2007)

Willkommen in der Ecke des Tätergeschlechts, meine Brüder, wir sind ja für so ziemlich alles auf diesem Planeten verantwortlich (auch für den CO2 Ausstoss, wie kürzlich bewiesen wurde).



> Interpretiere ich deine Aussage richtig, Du meinst also sexuelle Straftäter sollen auf freien Fuß kommen bis Ihre Schuld eindeutig bewiesen ist ?



Sehr dünnes Eis. Ich brauch dir wohl nicht zu erkären, was für schöne Blüten alleine die Anschuldigung einer sexuellen Straftat in unserer Gesellschaft für Folgen hat. Stell dir vor: Du wirst plötzlich von deiner Arbeitskollegin aus heiterem Himmel eines sexuellen Übergriffs beschuldigt, verlierst deinen Job und deine Familie und wirst zwecks einer Untersuchung des Falles eingebuchtet. Selbst wenn das "Opfer" nach einigen Monten die Anzeige zurückzieht oder du für Unschuldig befunden wirst, kittet das dein Leben nicht. Von der Beschuldigung wirst du dich nie vollständig rehabilitieren können.
Ich bin nicht für den Täterschutz, nur laden solche präventiv Massnahmen zum Missbrauch ein. Unsere Justiz richtet sich immernoch nach dem Grundsatz, dass man bis zum Beweis des gegenteils Unschuldig ist- und die alleinige Aussage eines Opfers sehe ich nicht als Beweis, es sei denn der Täter ist geständig.



> Ich gehe davon aus, dass die türkische Justiz streng nach ihren Gesetzen vorgeht, wenn die Gesetze in diesem Fall auch vieleicht etwas unglücklich sind, so ist die Türkei immer noch ein Rechtsstaat und keine "mittelalterliche osmanische Provinz"



Nun, die USA schmücken sich auch mit dem Titel "Rechtsstaat"- schon mal darüber nachgedacht? Den Schwanz eines Hundes als fünftes Bein zu bezeichnen, macht ihn nicht zu letzterem.



> Ich persönlich finde das sexuelle Belästigung sehr wohl eine Straftat ist und geahndet werden muss, sicher sollte jede Straftat dieser art schnellstmöglich aufgeklärt werden, aber das Problem der zeitlichen Verzögerung ist nicht das Problem der türkischen Justiz, das haben wir praktisch in jedem Land so, zudem wird die Verzögerung sicher auch von der Familie des Opfers forciert.



Natürlich soll das geahndet werden, nur ist es offensichtilch, dass die Geschichte nicht ganz koscher ist. Wenn zwei länder nicht mal in der Lage sind, das Schicksal eines Jugendlichen im Strafvollzug zu regeln, wie wollen sies dann als Mitglieder einer Union zusammen gebacken kriegen? Das gegenwärtige Szenario ist die Art der Türkei, sich auf den Boden zu legen und mit allen vieren zu strampeln- eine pure Trotzaktion...nicht gerade Zeugnis politisch/diplomatischer Reife. Gelegentlich dürfte man auch Grösse zeigen und über seinen Schatten springen, das wir von uns normalsterblichen tag täglich verlangt.


----------



## Deathtroll (22. November 2007)

Bin zwar aus der CH aber finde es auch voll nich ok -.-
vorallem wenn er wirklich unschuldig is (was ich glaube^^) 
für die eltern muss es einfach schlimm sein -.-


----------



## schmalhans (22. November 2007)

klar weiß keiner von uns wie oder was da abgelaufen ist, aber wenn man sich die bilder von ihr im urlaub ansieht, würde ich tippen: sie hat sich aufgebrezelt war im urlaub und hat mit marco rumgeknutsch. und weils so schön war haben sie halt geb......, dass hat die mama erfahren und gesagt HAHA DEN VERKLAGEN WIR!!

obwohl beide es wollten ist es strafbar. da sie einfach zu jung ist, aber zu von einer vergewaltigung zu reden, wo sogar durch ärzte festgestellt wurde, dass es keine war ist lächerlich. danke england! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw: OHNE ENGLAND FAHREN WIR ZUR EM!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## splen (22. November 2007)

Ich hätte bedeutend größere Probleme damit, wenn sich die Angelegeheit dur einen einfachen Anruf der Bundesregierung regeln ließe. Gerichte, die sich durch Politik direkt beeinflussen lassen, sind für mein Rechtsempfinden schwerer zu akzeptieren, als Gerichte, die anders entscheiden, als ich das persönlich tun würde.


----------



## Besieger (22. November 2007)

> Natürlich soll das geahndet werden, nur ist es offensichtilch, dass die Geschichte nicht ganz koscher ist. Wenn zwei länder nicht mal in der Lage sind, das Schicksal eines Jugendlichen im Strafvollzug zu regeln, wie wollen sies dann als Mitglieder einer Union zusammen gebacken kriegen? Das gegenwärtige Szenario ist die Art der Türkei, sich auf den Boden zu legen und mit allen vieren zu strampeln- eine pure Trotzaktion...nicht gerade Zeugnis politisch/diplomatischer Reife. Gelegentlich dürfte man auch Grösse zeigen und über seinen Schatten springen, das wir von uns normalsterblichen tag täglich verlangt.



Ein EU Beitritt der Türkei währe eh der witz schlechthin.


----------



## Trisch (22. November 2007)

Kal schrieb:


> [...] es sei denn der Täter ist geständig.



Unserer tollen Bild "Zeitung" die von einem großen Teil der deutschen gekauft und von einem noch größeren Teil gelesen wird, hat möglicherweise Marco genau dazu veranlasst das zu gestehen.
Quelle: www.bildblog.de Bericht

Ansonsten geb ich dir recht, dass unschuldig Beschuldigte auch wenn sie rehabilitiert werden, fürs Leben gezeichnet sind, in jeglicher hinsicht.


----------



## Haxxler (22. November 2007)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ob die Masse der Anwesenden weiß, dass die Situation bei einem in Deutschland angeklagten Türken, zu annähernd, 100% identisch wäre?



Bei uns würde es nich so ablaufen. Alleine schon das die angebliche Vergewaltigte nich einfach mal zur Aussauge gezwungen wird damit die Sache erledigt ist will mir nicht in den Kopf. Wenn die das in der Türkei nich auf die Reihe kriegen sollen sie ihn nach Deutschland übergeben hier würde das um einiges schneller gehen.


----------



## Frigobert (22. November 2007)

Wer sich ins Ausland begibt, muß sich den dortigen Gesetzen und der dortigen Justiz nun einmal beugen. Wenn Marco wirklich unschuldig sein sollte, dann wird sich das auch herausstellen und er wird auf freien Fuß kommen. Dann sollte er auch danach sofort einen Prozess gegen die englische Familie anstrengen, um eine entsprechende Entschädigung für die durch die merkwürdige Aussagen immer mehr gestreckte Haftzeit zu bekommen - und ich hoffe dann mal, daß Charlotte und ihre Eltern finanziell lange daran zu knabbern haben werden.


----------



## Vreen (22. November 2007)

AhLuuum schrieb:


> Wenn das Mädchen nicht-deutsch ist, kann der türkische Junge ruhig in die Türkei übergeben werden, geht uns dann ja nichts an. Nur weil der "Tatort" in einem anderen Land ist, heisst das noch nicht, dass der Prozess dann auch in diesem Land durchgeführt werden muss.





doch, 
so ist das überall auf der welt sofern der mutmaßliche täter nicht noch strafverfahren in anderen länder hat weshalb er überstellt werden sollte.
die justiz kann ihn überstellen, aber nur wenn sie will was wiederrum nur der fall sein wird wenn keine schwere schuld bewiesen ist, was sie in dem fall bisher aber nicht ist.


----------



## AhLuuum (22. November 2007)

Vreen schrieb:


> doch,
> so ist das überall auf der welt sofern der mutmaßliche täter nicht noch strafverfahren in anderen länder hat weshalb er überstellt werden sollte.
> die justiz kann ihn überstellen, aber nur wenn sie will was wiederrum nur der fall sein wird wenn keine schwere schuld bewiesen ist, was sie in dem fall bisher aber nicht ist.



Echt jetzt? Das ist ja besch....eiden. :/


----------



## Vreen (22. November 2007)

AhLuuum schrieb:


> Echt jetzt? Das ist ja besch....eiden. :/




ja aber ist doch logisch oder?
mal angenommen man geht in ein anderes land und verübt da politisch oder religiös motivierte straftaten für die man im eigenen land vielleicht nicht so schlimm bestraft würde, wenn der jeweilige gerichtshof immer der im eigenen land wäre, wäre das für viele ne art freifahrtschein.
mal angenommen ein iranischer oder palästinischer attentäter tötet in israel einen menschen,
dann würde ihm in israel natürlich ein härterer und wohl auch gerechterer prozess gemacht als in seinem heimatland die ja mehr oder weniger im krieg mit israel liegen.


----------



## Escurona (22. November 2007)

So dann will ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben^^
Also ich persönlich glaube an Marcos Unschuld, da dieses Mädchen sich nicht verhält als wenn etwas ohne einverständnis passiert wäre ich glaube eher das ihre Mutter dahinter steckt denn ich finde es eine schweinerei das sie net auf ihr Kind aufpasst und ihr "scheinbar" erlaubt hat Alkohol zu trinken und sich zurecht zu machen wie eine 16-17 jährige vllt hab ich da auch nur ne andere Sicht durch mein eigenes Leben, desweiteren bin ich der Meinung das wenn es in Deutschland zur Verhandlung gekommen wäre dann wäre ihr Zeugenaussage schon längst da ich hoffe für ihn das es in der Türkei genauso wie hier in Deutschland eine entschädigung für die Haftzeit gibt wenn sich in ferner Zukunft vllt herausstellt das er unschuldig ist.
lg Escurona 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AhLuuum (22. November 2007)

Vreen schrieb:


> ja aber ist doch logisch oder?
> mal angenommen man geht in ein anderes land und verübt da politisch oder religiös motivierte straftaten für die man im eigenen land vielleicht nicht so schlimm bestraft würde, wenn der jeweilige gerichtshof immer der im eigenen land wäre, wäre das für viele ne art freifahrtschein.
> mal angenommen ein iranischer oder palästinischer attentäter tötet in israel einen menschen,
> dann würde ihm in israel natürlich ein härterer und wohl auch gerechterer prozess gemacht als in seinem heimatland die ja mehr oder weniger im krieg mit israel liegen.



Dein Beispiel ist ein wenig unpassend ausgewählt, denn eigentlich sollten die Gerichte unabhängig von politischen oder gesellschaftlichen Einflüssen arbeiten. Aber so langsam seh ich den Sinn in der Sache. xD


----------



## Vreen (22. November 2007)

AhLuuum schrieb:


> Dein Beispiel ist ein wenig unpassend ausgewählt, denn eigentlich sollten die Gerichte unabhängig von politischen oder gesellschaftlichen Einflüssen arbeiten. Aber so langsam seh ich den Sinn in der Sache. xD




gerade deshalb ist es passend ausgewählt, 
letztendlich funktioniert ein völlig unabhängiges und vorurteilsfreies gerichtssystem nichtmal zuverlässig in teilen eines landes, geschweige denn über landesgrenzen hinaus.
zb in usa findest du in den nordischen staaten ein rechtssystem das unserem ziemlich ähnelt, im westen hingegen landest du schon wesentlich schneller im knast, da es da auch viele private knäste gibt, gefangene also quasi eine finanzielle ressource darstellen da sie als unglaublich billige strassen und bauarbeiter eingesetzte werden.
und wie im mittelwesten als auch in den südstaaten wird viel gebrauch von der todesstrafe gemacht, was in den nordstaaten zum beispiel sehr selten passiert.
weiterhin werden urteile auch immer von menschen gesprochen, ob sie nun gesetze einhalten oder nicht,
die moralischen werte variieren da so stark das man zb für rassistische vergehen im nordamerika wesentlich härter bestraft wird als in den südstaaten.
das beispiel lässt sich natürlich auch auf andere länder anwenden, jedenfalls wollte ich verdeutlichen das, wenn die rechtsprechung in einem land schon so unterschiedlich sein kann, kann man natürlich nicht erwarten das rechtsprechung über landesgrenzen hinaus uniform bleibt,
das funktioniert ja nichtmal in der eu, geschweige denn bei so unterschiedlichen ländern, staatsformen und rechtssystemen wie man sie sonst so auf der welt sieht.

und solange es keine "Weltgesetze" gibt, was wohl nie der fall sein wird bleibt einem keine andere möglichkeit als einen täter in dem land vor gericht zu stellen in dem er die tat begangen hat.


----------



## Whatsername (22. November 2007)

Leute,

ich hab mir den Thread durchgelesen, und könnte kotzen ... sag mal merkt ihr noch was??? Der Junge ist 17, er sitzt UNSCHULDIG seit Monaten, in einem fremnden Land, ohne irgendwelche psychischen Stützen in einem scheiß Knast ! Habt ihr auch nur im entferntesten irgendeine Ahnung davon was für nen Schden die arme Sau davonträgt? Hier geht es weder um Türken, oder um Engländer, Deutsch, EU, irgendwelche veralteten Gesetze oder sonst was, sondern NUR und zwar NUR um den Jungen. Das ist ja noch ein halbes Kind verdammt. Das unsere Regierung es nicht auf die Reihe bekommt den armen Kerl nach Hause zu holen bzw. die Türkei sich auch nur anmaßt sowas zu bringen ist das absolut Letzte. Und wenn ich, wenn ich als Mädel abends in die Disko gehe, wieviel Türken mich anbaggern, belästigen und mir hinterhersteigen , ist das die absolute Frechheit, diesen Jungen solange Festzuhalten. Und nur so nebenbei, arbeite im Rechtswesen ... und ich Deutschland wäre dieser Fall wegen Mangel an Beweisen (zurecht) schon längst niedergelegt worden. Bodenlose Unverschämtheit sowas, der arme Kerl... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derpainkiller (22. November 2007)

> Leute,
> 
> ich hab mir den Thread durchgelesen, und könnte kotzen ... sag mal merkt ihr noch was??? Der Junge ist 17, er sitzt UNSCHULDIG seit Monaten, in einem fremnden Land, ohne irgendwelche psychischen Stützen in einem scheiß Knast ! Habt ihr auch nur im entferntesten irgendeine Ahnung davon was für nen Schden die arme Sau davonträgt? Hier geht es weder um Türken, oder um Engländer, Deutsch, EU, irgendwelche veralteten Gesetze oder sonst was, sondern NUR und zwar NUR um den Jungen. Das ist ja noch ein halbes Kind verdammt. Das unsere Regierung es nicht auf die Reihe bekommt den armen Kerl nach Hause zu holen bzw. die Türkei sich auch nur anmaßt sowas zu bringen ist das absolut Letzte. Und wenn ich, wenn ich als Mädel abends in die Disko gehe, wieviel Türken mich anbaggern, belästigen und mir hinterhersteigen , ist das die absolute Frechheit, diesen Jungen solange Festzuhalten. Und nur so nebenbei, arbeite im Rechtswesen ... und ich Deutschland wäre dieser Fall wegen Mangel an Beweisen (zurecht) schon längst niedergelegt worden. Bodenlose Unverschämtheit sowas, der arme Kerl... angry.gif




/sign


Und der ist grad mal 2jahre älter als ich... Mann sowas ist total scheisse -.-
Erstmal sollte man seine Schuld beweisen, der hockt ja schon seit Monaten in U-haft und danach soll er ja noch weiter ins Gefängnis kommen so wies ausschaut...


----------



## Frigobert (23. November 2007)

Whatsername schrieb:


> Leute,
> 
> ich hab mir den Thread durchgelesen, und könnte kotzen ... sag mal merkt ihr noch was??? Der Junge ist 17, er sitzt UNSCHULDIG seit Monaten, in einem fremnden Land, ohne irgendwelche psychischen Stützen in einem scheiß Knast !




Ist er wirklich unschuldig? Bist du zur fraglichen Zeit am fraglichen Ort dabei gewesen? Wenn er es ist, dann kommt er auch wieder frei, aber so lange sitzt er eben nach den dortigen Gesetzen im Knast. Natürlich ist das kein Zuckerschlecken. Aber ehrlich gesagt ist es mir lieber, das ein Verdächtiger, bei dem ein begründeter Verdacht besteht (war zumindest zu Anfang dieses Falles so), in U-Haft sitzt, als das er trotz des Vorwurfes der Vergewaltigung, Mordes, Körperverletzung oder sonst etwas gegen Kaution frei kommt, wie es z.B. in den USA üblich ist. Was ich allerdings absolut nicht nachvollziehen kann, ist die Verzögerungstaktik der türkischen Justiz. Hier wäre der Einsatz der deutschen Diplomaten gefordert, die jeder, der sich im Ausland aufhält, bei Problemen mit der Justiz im dortigen Land um Hilfe und Unterstützung bitten kann. 

Ich weiß nicht, ob Marco unschuldig ist oder nicht, aber ihr könnt das auch nicht wissen! In den Medien wird viel berichtet, aber glaubt mir: Es gibt mit Sicherheit viele Details, die unter Aktenverschluß liegen, die nur die beteiligten Juristen einsehen dürfen. Von daher kann die BLÖD-Zeitung soviel schreiben, wie sie will und RTL noch so viele Reporter vor Ort haben - die Fakten in ihren Berichten können nicht vollständig sein.


----------



## Fauzi (23. November 2007)

Ich find was da abläuft die grösste schweinerei überhaupt. Ein Junge der halt ein Urlaubsflirt hatte, und das mit einem Mädchen das dass Alter vorgetäuscht hat. Schlimm? Alsb Belohnung für seine Erfahrung wird er wahrscheinlich nun von den Gefängnissinsasen missbraucht. Ich habe nichts gegen Türken *hust* auf jedenfall nicht gegen alle, aber wenn schlechter Ruf morden würde, gäbe es nur noch wenige Türken auf der Welt!

Armer Marco.

So long..

PS: Bin Schweizer, also hab ich nichts mit der deutschen Rassismus-Geschichte zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AhLuuum (23. November 2007)

Fauzi schrieb:


> [...]wenn schlechter Ruf morden würde, gäbe es nur noch wenige Türken auf der Welt!



Vorurteil?!


----------



## Ariox (23. November 2007)

Du hast PM / mfG Tikume


----------



## Veragron (23. November 2007)

Rofl xD
Ich - kann - nicht - mehr, made my day, aber sowas von @Ariox
Und ich werds trotzdem reporten (:


----------



## AhLuuum (23. November 2007)

Juhu! Ein unklassifizierter, beleidigender Post. Ich wette, du hast dir noch nichtmal alle Beiträge durchgelesen, aber gut, bei so einem Post erwarte ich das auch nicht.

Achja: /reported!


----------



## Veragron (23. November 2007)

Nich die Mods spammen ;(


----------



## AhLuuum (23. November 2007)

Ich habs zu spät gesehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (23. November 2007)

Doppelt gebannt/verwarnt/whatsoever hält aber auch länger  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trisch (23. November 2007)

Fauzi schrieb:


> Ein Junge der halt ein Urlaubsflirt hatte [...]



Ah ja, was soll man halt dazu noch sagen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kal Jerico (23. November 2007)

> Aber ehrlich gesagt ist es mir lieber, das ein Verdächtiger, bei dem ein begründeter Verdacht besteht (war zumindest zu Anfang dieses Falles so), in U-Haft sitzt, als das er trotz des Vorwurfes der Vergewaltigung, Mordes, Körperverletzung oder sonst etwas gegen Kaution frei kommt, wie es z.B. in den USA üblich ist.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Skalieren wir das mal hoch auf andere Verhältnisse: Lieber einem Kerl auf einen Verdacht hin die Spritze verpassen, als einen vielleicht schuldigen auf freiem Fuss zu lassen? Dieses Gedankgengut scheint mit wenig durchdacht und die Staaten haben auch bei Kaution noch die eine oder andere Auflage, an die man sich halten muss. Der Junge sitzt wegen EINER Aussage und EINES Geständnisses, welches durch einen schlechten Dolmetscher und einer vermutlich nicht allzu freundlichen Behandlung zustande kam. Die Fragestellung war irreführend, wie ichs mitbekommen hab- ab wann kann man von sexuellem Kontakt reden?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich sehe das weit liberaler: Unschuldig bis das gegenteil bewiesen werden kann- die Beweisleist soll immer beim Ankläger liegen, nicht beim angeklagten. Es wäre an der Zeit, das die Familie mal was mehr als gequatsche auf den Tisch legt- ein gynäkologisches Gutachten oder eine genaue befragung des "Opfers" ohne Aufsicht der Mutter. Momentan haben wir eine geradezu hysterische Erzeugerfraktion, die ihre Schutzaufgabe gröbstens vernachlässigt hat und jetzt einen auf Drachentöter macht. me no likey. Die Geschichte stinkt.


----------



## Frigobert (24. November 2007)

Kal schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Skalieren wir das mal hoch auf andere Verhältnisse: Lieber einem Kerl auf einen Verdacht hin die Spritze verpassen, als einen vielleicht schuldigen auf freiem Fuss zu lassen? Dieses Gedankgengut scheint mit wenig durchdacht



Von der Spritze war nie die Rede! Ich schrieb etwas von U-Haft bei schwerwiegenden Verbrechen, bis die Schuld oder Unschuld eindeutig bewiesen ist. Und ein Verdacht, der zur U-Haft führt kommt auch nicht von ungefähr, noch nicht einmal in der Türkei. Und die Fragestellung während des Verhöres war irreführen, wie du es mitbekommen hast? Aha, warst du beim Verhör dabei,  oder woher beziehst du dieses Wissen? Aus den Nachrichten? Dann les mal ganz genau weiter.

Ein paar Worte zur Meinungsmache der Medien: Ich möchte, daß ihr euch mal folgende Situation vorstellt. Ein 17 jähriger Brite wird verdächtigt, während seines Türkeiurlaubes ein 13 jähriges deutsches Mädchen vergewaltigt zu haben. Die Blid-Zeitung berichtet in großen Buchstaben auf der Titelseite über die "perverse und abartige" Tat. Der Brite beteuert ständig seine Unschuld bleibt aber trotzdem eingesperrt. Auch die Aussagen des Mächens sorgen mehr für Verwirrung als für klare Verhältnisse. Die britischen Medien fordern ständig die Freilassung, aber der Verdächtige bleibt trotzdem in U-Haft. Ich möchte nicht wissen, wieviele von euch in diesem Fall jetzt fordern würden "Schw..z ab" und "lebenslänglich in den Knast". Günstigstenfalls würde euch das Schiksal des Unglücklichen am Ar..h vorbeigehen, weil er ja Ausländer ist und die angeblich geschädigte ein "unschuldiges" deutsches Mädchen. Ich denke nicht, daß alle so reagieren würden, aber der Großteil (so ca. 80 - 90%) schon, weil eben die Zeitungen und Fernsehsender den Verdächtigen öffentlich vorverurteilen und eine große Macht auf die Meinung ihrer Leser und Zuschauer ausüben.  

Wie ich schon erwähnt habe, die genauen Fakten kennt keiner von uns, auch die Medien nicht! Trotzdem wird von ihnen eine Art Vorverurteilung - im umgekehrten Sinn - praktiziert. Sollte sich die Unschuld von Marco herausstellen, dann kommt er auch frei. Und da sich die Türkei sich hier keine großen Fehler erlauben kann, weil etliche EU-Kommissare, den Fall genauestens beobachten (die Türkei will schließlich in die EU), ob eventuell Menschenrechts-Verletzungen vorliegen, kann sie sich ein Fehlurteil kaum erlauben. Von daher werden die Untersuchungen nunmal genauestens geführt, was leider auch einige Zeit in Anspruch nimmt. Allerdings dauern die Untersuchungen im Fall Marco, wie ich ebenfalls schon erwähnt habe, eindeutig zu lange. Aber das die Mühlen der Justiz langsam mahlen kennt man ja auch von deutschen Gerichten.

P.S.: Ich für meinen Teil denke auch, daß Marco unschuldig ist. Trotzdem ist es nicht meine Aufgabe, dieses auch juristisch festzustellen und seine sofortige Freilassung zu fordern. Das ist einzig und allein die Aufgabe des zugeteilten Richters.


----------



## Fauzi (24. November 2007)

AhLuuum schrieb:


> Vorurteil?!



Ich habe ziemlich viel Erfahrungen mit Türken gemacht, und bis jetzt war der grossteil davon einfach enttäuschend. Aber das tut ja hier eigentlich nichts zur sache, ausserd das man sieht von wo sie es haben - bei einem solchen vorfall wie marco wird einem alles klar.


----------



## AhLuuum (24. November 2007)

Selbst dann kann es sein, dass du gerade die kennengelernt hast, die weniger freundlich sind. Aber genauso wie du könnte man auch sagen, dass alle Türken nett, freundlich, etc. sind und du leider an genau die Gruppe geraten bist, die nicht so ist.


----------



## Vreen (24. November 2007)

oh gott nein, jetzt gehen diese gespräche schon wieder los.


----------



## Fauzi (24. November 2007)

AhLuuum schrieb:


> Selbst dann kann es sein, dass du gerade die kennengelernt hast, die weniger freundlich sind. Aber genauso wie du könnte man auch sagen, dass alle Türken nett, freundlich, etc. sind und du leider an genau die Gruppe geraten bist, die nicht so ist.




Ich gab nur meine Meinung preis, ich lasse mich gerne von etwas anderem Überzeugen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Besieger (24. November 2007)

> ZITAT(AhLuuum @ 24.11.2007, 10:23) *
> 
> Selbst dann kann es sein, dass du gerade die kennengelernt hast, die weniger freundlich sind. Aber genauso wie du könnte man auch sagen, dass alle Türken nett, freundlich, etc. sind und du leider an genau die Gruppe geraten bist, die nicht so ist.
> 
> ...



bleibt lieber ontopic 

Wie siehts eigentlich grade aus mit Marco? kommt er jetzt frei ? was mit der Klage am Eu Gerichtshof?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. November 2007)

Fauzi schrieb:


> Ich habe ziemlich viel Erfahrungen mit Türken gemacht, und bis jetzt war der grossteil davon einfach enttäuschend. Aber das tut ja hier eigentlich nichts zur sache, ausserd das man sieht von wo sie es haben - bei einem solchen vorfall wie marco wird einem alles klar.



Da hast du meine Zustimmung.


----------



## Gronwell (25. November 2007)

Ich finde die Haft in der Sache richtig, das wäre in Deutschland nicht anders. Über die Länge des Verfahrens kann man diskutieren, das ist aber auch das Einzige.


----------



## Gronwell (25. November 2007)

Nillonde schrieb:


> Bin ganz der Meinung von Haihappen.
> 
> Ich find das ganze sowieso lächerlich. Ich finde nicht das der Junge auch nur in geringster Weise schuldig ist! Ich glaube nicht das er irgendetwas in böser oder niederer Absicht getan hat, wenn überhaupt was passiert ist.
> Ich glaub eher das die Eltern und das Mädchen da ne riesen Show abziehen und der arme Kerl muss drunter leiden.


Du warst nicht dabei und das Problem bei Vergewaltigungen für Frauen entsteht überhaupt erst durch solche Bemerkungen. Warum traut sich denn kaum eine Frau eine Vergewaltigung anzuzeigen? Genau, weil es zuviele Leute mit genau Deiner Meinung rumlaufen.


Nillonde schrieb:


> Ich hoffe und wünsche ihm das er wenigstens bis Weihnachten wieder zuhause ist, wo er hingehört. Das was da läuft hat sein ganzes restliches Leben verändert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Falsch, auch Deutschland liefert niemanden an sein Heimatland aus, wenn die Gefahr besteht, dass dort kein Verfahren stattfindet und das dem so wäre, haben unsere Politiker ja schon gezeigt. Herr Steinmeier war ja schon am ersten Tag der festen Überzeugung, dass Marco nicht getan hat. Rechtsstaalichkeit bedeutet im Übrigen nicht nur, dass unschuldige nicht bestraft werden, sondern auch dass die Schuld überprüft wird und bei Flucht und/oder Verdunklungsgefahr steht nunmal Untersuchungshaft an.


----------



## Rabenbunt (25. November 2007)

Wenn ich hier manche Kommentare lese wird mir ganz anders. Da wird übermütig von Rechtsstaatlichkeit gesprochen und was gefordert wird ist genau das Gegenteil!

Als die ersten Meldungen über den Fall Marco über die Medienlandschaft zu uns strömten, liefen sämtliche Boulevardblätter Amok, empörten sich über die Inhaftierung.
Die EU-Reife der Türkei wurde in Frage gestellt (dies ist meiner Meinung auch begründet, aber in erster Linie wegen hochgradigen Menschenrechtsverletzungen, nicht wegen der Inhaftierung).

Nach nur wenigen Tagen merkten die Medien, dass sie wohl voreilig gehandelt haben, konkrete Anschuldigen wurden bekannt, Missbrauch von Kindern, Spermaspuren, Gewalt etc. So harmlos war die Tat dann wohl doch nicht.

Und um es nochmal zu sagen: das Verfahren läuft so, wie es auch in Deutschland verlaufen wäre, einziger Punkt ist die länge der U-Haft, die in Deutschland max. 6 Monate dauern darf. Hier wurde sie nun schon einen Monat überschritten.

In Deutschland ist die (mögliche Tat) des Marco ebenso strafbar, vgl. § 176 StGB Missbrauch von Kindern. Der Strafbrakeitsrahmen geht hier bis zu 10 Jahren.

Und nun zum Schluss eine Frage an die aufgebrachten User mit ihrem glänzenden Halbwissen: Wenn die gleiche Tat einem Türken in Deutschland vorgeworfen worden wäre, hättet ihr ihn in U-Haft gesteckt oder in die Türkei zurückfliegen lassen?


----------



## Juliy (25. November 2007)

Naja also wenn ich mir die türkische Justiz, Gefängnis etc. angucke, dann sollen
die Türken mal nicht so merken dass sie nicht in die EU kommen.
Was soll dass den ? 4-5 mal wurde schon vertagt....


----------



## Rabenbunt (25. November 2007)

Weil keine vollständige Zeugenaussage des Mädchens vorliegt. 
Und in Deuschland kann dir eine Verzögerung eines Urteils genauso gut passieren, beim BGH dauerte es von Klageerhebung bis zum Urteil auch schon mal 15 Jahre.


----------



## Juliy (25. November 2007)

Ja also dann soll die kleine Sch.... mal aussagen....


----------



## Rabenbunt (25. November 2007)

Wie schön, dass gerade bei Sexualstraftaten das Opfer wieder mal als Täter hingestellt wird.

Wie wäs denn gleich mit Selbstjustiz, hm?

Desweiteren hat sie in Großbritiannien längst amtlich ausgesagt, warum das bei Gericht nicht verwendet wird, erschließt sich mir aber nicht.

Zitat Stern:
Charlottes Anwalt hatte den Vorwurf des Missbrauchs und der versuchten Vergewaltigung mehrfach bekräftigt. Bereits im Juni war das Mädchen selbst von mehreren Medien zitiert worden. "Als ich plötzlich zu mir kam, also erwachte, fühlte ich den Beschuldigten auf mir", sagte die Britin demnach. "Ich schubste ihn weg. Dabei bemerkte ich aber eine Feuchtigkeit auf meinem Körper. Danach sind wir zum Arzt gegangen." Die 13-Jährige sagte damals demnach weiter: "Von einer Vergewaltigung kann keine Rede sein. ... Aber das Ganze ist ohne meine Einwilligung geschehen."

Für eine Verurteilung nach § 176 StGB würde der obrige Tatbestand übrigends voll ausreichen, ich denke nicht, dass das in der Türkei groß anders wäre.


----------



## meckermize (25. November 2007)

-Haihappen- schrieb:


> Wenn man bedenkt, dass die Türkei unbedingt in die EU will, ist das meiner Meinung nach ein Schlag ins eigene Gesicht. Denn dieser Vorfall zeigt ja nur, wie sehr sich ihre "Politik" von unserer unterscheidet - ich glaube die Türken wollen damit nur zeigen, wie sehr sie sich doch an ihre alten "Sitten" halten.
> 
> Wie wäre es denn, wenn wir jeden Türken verhaften der hier ein Mädchen oder eine Frau blöd anmacht? Richtig, so ein großes Gefängnis müsste erst einmal gebaut werden.
> 
> Ich fände es unerhört, wenn der Junge Weihnachten nicht wieder vor dem Tannenbaum sitzt..



stimmt die machens net besser "schneiden sich ins eigne fleisch"^^ hoffen wir das er es bald rausschafft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## meckermize (25. November 2007)

Juliy schrieb:


> Ja also dann soll die kleine Sch.... mal aussagen....




die sagt doch falsch aus weil se angst hat von papi den hintern voll zu kriegen wette ich das er austicken würde und nun wo alles läuft erst recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabenbunt (25. November 2007)

meckermize schrieb:


> die sagt doch falsch aus weil se angst hat von papi den hintern voll zu kriegen wette ich das er austicken würde und nun wo alles läuft erst recht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Soso, und woher weißt du das? Warst du mal kurz in GB und hast mit ihrem Anwalt geredet? Ist das nicht eher eine völlig aus der Luft gegriffende Vermutung? Hm?
Und bezüglich deiner obrigen Aussage: Beleidigung (darauf würde es allenfalls hinauslaufen) mit sexuellem Missbrauch von Kindern zu vergleichen ist ja nun wohl das letzte   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Eed (25. November 2007)

Wenn ich schon lese/höre das eine Aussage des angeblichen Opfers nach Monaten nicht ankommt und/oder übersetzt ist, ist für mich kein bischen Glaubwürdigkeit mehr vorhanden. Von daher müsste er meiner Meinung nach längst frei sein. Ich weiss jedoch nicht warum die Türkei dies so lange herauszögert. Jedoch stellt sich mir die Frage ob so ein Land wirklich in die EU gehört. Ich würde die gespräche für den EU Beitritt auch erst mal um 5-10 Jahre herauszögern. Denn in dem Land muss anscheind noch einiges geändert werden, was nicht in kürzerster Zeit geht. Und das hat jetzt nicht damit zutun, das einem deutschen passiert ist. Selbst wenn dies einem Türken passiert wäre, würde sich mir die Frage stellen ob dieses Land in die EU gehört.


----------



## Noxiel (25. November 2007)

@Eed

Du verwechselt hier Reaktion und Ursache. Es ist nicht die Schuld der türkischen Justiz, dass die Aussage von Charlotte M. noch nicht am Gerichtshof eingetroffen ist. Dafür wendest du Dich am besten an ihre Rechtsanwälte.


----------



## Gronwell (25. November 2007)

Die meisten Beiträge hier bestärken mich in der Ansicht, dass es in Deutschland besser keine Geschworenen geben sollte, das würde böse enden.


Im übrigen möchte ich mal darauf hinweisen, dass es auch völlig egal ist, ob sie es wollte oder nicht, sexuelle Handlungen, egal welcher Art sind strafbar, wenn eine der beteiligten Personen unter 14 ist. Für alle, denen das zu Abstrakt ist, das heißt auch in Deutschland säße er in U-Haft.


----------



## Eed (25. November 2007)

Es geht mir auch nicht darum das er da in U-Haft sitzt, sondern darum, das er dort so lange drin ist. Und das nur weil da irgend jemand schlampig arbeitet. Egal ob türkische Justiz oder Anwälte. Irgendwo is da ein faules Ei. Den entweder hat man Beweise um ihn zu verurteilen oder er kommt frei und das auf schnellstem Wege. Und nicht son Hokuspokus da.


----------



## Gronwell (25. November 2007)

Eed schrieb:


> Es geht mir auch nicht darum das er da in U-Haft sitzt, sondern darum, das er dort so lange drin ist. Und das nur weil da irgend jemand schlampig arbeitet. Egal ob türkische Justiz oder Anwälte. Irgendwo is da ein faules Ei. Entweder bei der türkischen Justiz oder bei den Anwälten. Den entweder hat man Beweise um ihn zu verurteilen oder er kommt frei und das auf schnellstem Wege. Und nicht da son Hokuspokus.



Richtig, darum sollte es gehen.

Hättest Du Dir aber hier mal die Masse an Beiträgen durchgelesen, wüßtest Du, dass es vielen eben nicht darum geht, da reicht ein Blick in die BILD und sie haben sich "ihre" Meinung gebildet, ein deutscher in der Türkei, ganz klar, der muss unschuldig sein. Ich möchte nur darauf hinweisen, dass ich nicht weiß, ob er nun schuldig oder unschuldig ist, das weiß hier niemand, daher sollte auch niemand darüber urteilen.


----------



## Kal Jerico (26. November 2007)

> Von der Spritze war nie die Rede! Ich schrieb etwas von U-Haft bei schwerwiegenden Verbrechen, bis die Schuld oder Unschuld eindeutig bewiesen ist.



Und ich schrieb von Skalierung auf schwerwiegendere Fälle, alles lesen, nicht nur das, was dich interessiert.



> Und ein Verdacht, der zur U-Haft führt kommt auch nicht von ungefähr, noch nicht einmal in der Türkei. Und die Fragestellung während des Verhöres war irreführen, wie du es mitbekommen hast? Aha, warst du beim Verhör dabei, oder woher beziehst du dieses Wissen? Aus den Nachrichten? Dann les mal ganz genau weiter.



Langweile mich nicht mit Rethorik, letztere beleidigt lediglich meinen Intellekt, also lassen wir diese Stilmittel mal aussen vor. Ein U-Haft, die sich über 7 Monate erstreckt ist mir absolut schleierhaft und kann in meinen Augen nicht sinnvoll verargumentiert werden.



> Ein paar Worte zur Meinungsmache der Medien: Ich möchte, daß ihr euch mal folgende Situation vorstellt. Ein 17 jähriger Brite wird verdächtigt, während seines Türkeiurlaubes ein 13 jähriges deutsches Mädchen vergewaltigt zu haben. Die Blid-Zeitung berichtet in großen Buchstaben auf der Titelseite über die "perverse und abartige" Tat. Der Brite beteuert ständig seine Unschuld bleibt aber trotzdem eingesperrt. Auch die Aussagen des Mächens sorgen mehr für Verwirrung als für klare Verhältnisse. Die britischen Medien fordern ständig die Freilassung, aber der Verdächtige bleibt trotzdem in U-Haft. Ich möchte nicht wissen, wieviele von euch in diesem Fall jetzt fordern würden "Schw..z ab" und "lebenslänglich in den Knast". Günstigstenfalls würde euch das Schiksal des Unglücklichen am Ar..h vorbeigehen, weil er ja Ausländer ist und die angeblich geschädigte ein "unschuldiges" deutsches Mädchen. Ich denke nicht, daß alle so reagieren würden, aber der Großteil (so ca. 80 - 90%) schon, weil eben die Zeitungen und Fernsehsender den Verdächtigen öffentlich vorverurteilen und eine große Macht auf die Meinung ihrer Leser und Zuschauer ausüben.



Ich muss dich enttäuschen, ich würd auch bei nem Türken oder jeder beliebigen anderen Nationalität/Hautfarbe sagen, dass 7 Monate U-Haft der blanke Hohn für eine "funktionierende" Judikative sind. Die Unterstellung, dass ich meine Meinung von den Medien beeinflussen lasse, kannst du an der Stelle knicken, es gibt wenig, dass mich so ranzig macht wie Konformisten, die alles und jeden über einen Kamm scheren.
Und übriges: Ich bin Marktforscher- du solltest dich daher dazu entschliessen nicht mit irgendwelchen Prozentzahlen ("80-90%") die du nicht ansatzweise belegen/untermauern/begründen kannst um dich schmeissen- die beeindrucken mich nicht und lassen lediglich Zweifel an deiner Objektivität aufkommen.



> Wie ich schon erwähnt habe, die genauen Fakten kennt keiner von uns, auch die Medien nicht! Trotzdem wird von ihnen eine Art Vorverurteilung - im umgekehrten Sinn - praktiziert. Sollte sich die Unschuld von Marco herausstellen, dann kommt er auch frei. Und da sich die Türkei sich hier keine großen Fehler erlauben kann, weil etliche EU-Kommissare, den Fall genauestens beobachten (die Türkei will schließlich in die EU), ob eventuell Menschenrechts-Verletzungen vorliegen, kann sie sich ein Fehlurteil kaum erlauben. Von daher werden die Untersuchungen nunmal genauestens geführt, was leider auch einige Zeit in Anspruch nimmt. Allerdings dauern die Untersuchungen im Fall Marco, wie ich ebenfalls schon erwähnt habe, eindeutig zu lange. Aber das die Mühlen der Justiz langsam mahlen kennt man ja auch von deutschen Gerichten.



Hum- Wir kennen zwar die Fakten nicht, aber deiner Meinung dauert die Untersuchung zu lange? Interessant. Und - nur mal um deiner Argumentation zu folgen- wie begründest du dieses Empfinden? Wenn du die antwort hast, kennst du auch die Antwort darauf, weswegen ich den Fall als nicht Koscher empfinde. Ich brauch die genauen Fakten nicht zu kennen um mein Urteil über einen Prozess abzugeben. Der Russe, der einen Typen bei Skygiude umgebracht hat bekam drei Jahre. Drei Jahre für einen Mord bzw. entschuldigung- Tötum im Affekt. Ich muss weder den Russen noch die Umstände kennen um zu wissen, das diese eine Schweinerei ist. 



> P.S.: Ich für meinen Teil denke auch, daß Marco unschuldig ist. Trotzdem ist es nicht meine Aufgabe, dieses auch juristisch festzustellen und seine sofortige Freilassung zu fordern. Das ist einzig und allein die Aufgabe des zugeteilten Richters.



Ich verlange keine Freilassung, sondern eine erklärung dafür, warum die U-Haft eine ewigkeit geht und was es mit der Aussage des Opfers auf sich hat.


----------



## Thorgun (26. November 2007)

Absolut kontra produktiv was die Türkei da macht und von der englischen Mutter will ich gar nicht erst reden.

Der Junge wird es schwer haben nochmal ein Mädchen anzusprechen.

Das einzig positive für die EU ist das durch diesen Fall die Türkei bestimmt nie in die EU kommen wird....


----------



## Vreen (26. November 2007)

Kal schrieb:


> Langweile mich nicht mit Rethorik, letztere beleidigt lediglich meinen Intellekt,




das schreibt sich RHETORIK, mit h nach dem r


----------



## Fauzi (26. November 2007)

Als würde ein solcher Junge wie Marco sowas anstellen. Wie naiv muss man sein um einem kleinen Mädel das NULL Lebenserfahrung hat, eine solche geschichte abkaufen. Wenn Marco sie wirklich betäubt hätte, hätte er es sicherlich nicht so gemacht das sie mitten drin wieder aufwacht. Und übrigens hat sie ja das alter vorgetäuscht. Vielleicht hat sie es ja so gewollt, es hat ihr nicht gefallen und weinte sich bei papi aus. Ich bin 100% überzeugt das Marco für nichts in dem Knast gekommen ist, die versauen ihm sein Leben.


----------



## Noxiel (26. November 2007)

Das ist das Problem Fauzi. Es geht hier nicht um Glauben sondern um Wissen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Haihappen- (26. November 2007)

Das denke ich auch Fauzi.

Die deutsche Regierung kann wohl nicht viel tun außer Druck über die Presse ausüben, über die türkische Regierung läuft da nicht viel weil diese nicht in die Geschäfte der türkischen Justiz reinreden darf. (Gewaltenteilung) Ob er nun schuldig ist oder nicht - hoffentlich gibt es bald ein Urteil.


----------



## Fauzi (26. November 2007)

Was ja sowieso der grösste Witz ist, wenn man darüber denkt ist; Der Junge ist deutsche, das Mädchen engländerin. Was tut da die Türkei so dumm?

Mein Gott


----------



## Frigobert (26. November 2007)

Kal schrieb:


> Und ich schrieb von Skalierung auf schwerwiegendere Fälle, alles lesen, nicht nur das, was dich interessiert.
> Langweile mich nicht mit Rethorik, letztere beleidigt lediglich meinen Intellekt, also lassen wir diese Stilmittel mal aussen vor. Ein U-Haft, die sich über 7 Monate erstreckt ist mir absolut schleierhaft und kann in meinen Augen nicht sinnvoll verargumentiert werden.
> Ich muss dich enttäuschen, ich würd auch bei nem Türken oder jeder beliebigen anderen Nationalität/Hautfarbe sagen, dass 7 Monate U-Haft der blanke Hohn für eine "funktionierende" Judikative sind. Die Unterstellung, dass ich meine Meinung von den Medien beeinflussen lasse, kannst du an der Stelle knicken, es gibt wenig, dass mich so ranzig macht wie Konformisten, die alles und jeden über einen Kamm scheren.
> Und übriges: Ich bin Marktforscher- du solltest dich daher dazu entschliessen nicht mit irgendwelchen Prozentzahlen ("80-90%") die du nicht ansatzweise belegen/untermauern/begründen kannst um dich schmeissen- die beeindrucken mich nicht und lassen lediglich Zweifel an deiner Objektivität aufkommen.
> ...




*gähn*



Und entschuldige, daß ich den Intellekt eines "Meinungsforschers" mit meinen profanen Gedanken beleidigt habe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabenbunt (26. November 2007)

Fauzi schrieb:


> Was ja sowieso der grösste Witz ist, wenn man darüber denkt ist; Der Junge ist deutsche, das Mädchen engländerin. Was tut da die Türkei so dumm?
> 
> Mein Gott



Ich verstehe deine Argumentation nicht: Was hat das damit zu tun, dass die Prozessbeteiligten keine türkischen Bürger sind? Und was sollte dies ändern? Wohin willst du mit dieser Aussage?

Gott ist hier wahrscheinlich tatsächlich der richtige Ansprechpartner, in deinem darüber liegenden Post dreht es sich nämlich nicht um Beweise, sondern um das eigene Glaubensbekenntnis, das sich in diesem Fall positiv zu Marco verhält. Aber das ist ja das schöne am Glauben, man muss nichts beweisen, man nimmt einfach hin was einem vorgekaut wird. Ohne nachzudenken versteht sich. Und wenn sich noch andere finden, die den selben Glauben haben, kann man auch noch im Rudel immer den gleichen Tenor wieder anschlagen, bis es keiner mehr hören kann.



Fauzi schrieb:


> Als würde ein solcher Junge wie Marco sowas anstellen. Wie naiv muss man sein um einem kleinen Mädel das NULL Lebenserfahrung hat, eine solche geschichte abkaufen.



Nach dieser Argumentation dürfte man auch keiner 4-Jährigen einen solch an den Haaren herbeigezogenen Tatbestand wie sexuellen Missbrauch glauben. Kinder besitzen nun mal kaum bis keine Lebenserfahrung, daher sind es auch Kinder. Daher gibt es diesen Tatbestand. 
Nachdenken hilft.
Meistens.


----------



## Gronwell (26. November 2007)

Fauzi schrieb:


> Was ja sowieso der grösste Witz ist, wenn man darüber denkt ist; Der Junge ist deutsche, das Mädchen engländerin. Was tut da die Türkei so dumm?
> 
> Mein Gott



Deiner Meinung nach darf ich also beispielsweise in Frankreich einen Engländer erschießen und niemand kann mir was, ja? Nur zu Deiner Info, das ist schon richtig so, in Deutschland und überall auf der Welt ist das genauso, wäre ja auch schlimm wenn nicht.



Fauzi schrieb:


> Als würde ein solcher Junge wie Marco sowas anstellen. Wie naiv muss man sein um einem kleinen Mädel das NULL Lebenserfahrung hat, eine solche geschichte abkaufen. Wenn Marco sie wirklich betäubt hätte, hätte er es sicherlich nicht so gemacht das sie mitten drin wieder aufwacht. Und übrigens hat sie ja das alter vorgetäuscht. Vielleicht hat sie es ja so gewollt, es hat ihr nicht gefallen und weinte sich bei papi aus. Ich bin 100% überzeugt das Marco für nichts in dem Knast gekommen ist, die versauen ihm sein Leben.



Du bist 16 Jahre jung und schreibst solche Kommentare? Zum Glück kommt Dir Dein Alter da zu gute, denn anders als durch mangelnde "Lebenserfahrung" möchte ich es mir nicht erklären, alles andere wäre nämlich traurig für Dich, so besteht noch Hoffnung. Einmal weiter als bis zum nächsten Atemzug denken, was wäre wenn Dir mal was passiert? Sollen dann alle sagen, er ist 16, der vermeindliche Täter ist älter, dann glauben wir mal dem, der "Kleine" lügt doch sowieso nur.


----------



## Denji (KdV) (26. November 2007)

Ich finde es eine Schweinerei Marco einzusperren... wäre dafür die Türkei unter druck zu setzten.

Grüße Denji


----------



## chopsueyy (26. November 2007)

Denji schrieb:


> Ich finde es eine Schweinerei Marco einzusperren... wäre dafür die Türkei unter druck zu setzten.
> 
> Grüße Denji


Achso? Wie würdest du handeln als Rechtsstaat, wenn Leute aus anderen Ländern in Gesetze von deinem Land eingreifen wollen?
Herr Stoiber hat am Anfang als Marco in Haft gelandet ist, dick aufgetragen. Genau das Gegenteil von dem was passieren sollte ist geschehen.

- Die Türkei wartet immernoch auf die vereidigte Aussage von der Engländerin. Manche Leute denken auch noch so naiv und meinen die Türkei ist für das Verschieben zuständig. Was Medien aus Menschen machen ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ermo (27. November 2007)

Da sieht man mal wieder wie die Medien und allen vorran die Bild die Menschen beeinflussen kann. Wenn man mal die britischen Medien betrachtet dann ist das Mädchen das Opfer und in den deutschen Medien ist Marco das Opfer. Schon allein hier muss man doch erkennen das die Medien den Leuten das verkaufen was für sie selbst am besten ist und wodurch sie ihre Auflage steigern können. Die Bild ist in populistischen Aussagen Weltmeister. Da kriecht man dem durschnittsbürger direkt in den Arsch und redet ihm nach dem Mund. Und natürlich ist das dem Durchschnittsbürger nur recht und er fühlt sich bestätigt in seiner Ansicht. Natürlich ist das alles nur eine Masche um das Blatt besser verkaufen zu können aber es klappt ja auch. Da werden dann Halbwahrheiten erzählt oder Sachen komplett anders wiedergegeben. Bildblog lässt grüssen.  Und so ein Thema wie Marco ist ein gefundenes Fressen für die Medien.  Je länger Marco einsitzt desto besser und lukrativer ist es für die Medien. Wenn es nach dem Chefredakteur ginge  : je länger desto besser ... . 
Die Fakten sprechen aber eindeutig gegen Marco . Ganz egal ob das Mädchen nun gesagt hat sie sei 14 oder 16 , das ist  irrelevant. Sie ist halt noch minderjährg. Fakt ist auch das es Spermaspuren gab. 

Macht euch einmal frei von euren Vorurteilen und der durch die Medien erzeugten Symphatie für Marco und betrachtet den Fall einmal nüchtern und ersetzt die Personen durch  Person A und B und schaut euch die Fakten an.  Oder stellt euch einfach vor Marco wäre einfach ein Franzose . Würdet ihr auch dann hier so für ihn argumentieren  ??? . 

Und ich kann es nicht mehr hören das in jedem Zusammenhang mit der Türkei immer wieder der EU-Beitritt angesprochen wird. Schaut euch erstmal an welche Länder bereits in der EU sind. Ich möchte mal nur ein paar aufzählen : Ungarn ,  Tschechische Republik , Slowenien , Slowakai , Rumänien , Polen , Bulgarien .  Warum gab es bei diesen Ländern keinerlei öffentliche Diskussionen ? Warum hat hier kein Bundeskanzler das Volk befragt ob man diese will ?.


----------



## Rabenbunt (27. November 2007)

@Ermo:

Danke. Besser hätte ich es kaum auf den Punkt bringen können. Einer der wenigen Beiträge, die mich hoffen lassen, dass nicht nur Geistesalbinos dieses Forum besuchen.


----------



## Besieger (27. November 2007)

> chaut euch erstmal an welche Länder bereits in der EU sind. Ich möchte mal nur ein paar aufzählen : Ungarn , Tschechische Republik , Slowenien , Slowakai , Rumänien , Polen , Bulgarien . Warum gab es bei diesen Ländern keinerlei öffentliche Diskussionen ? Warum hat hier kein Bundeskanzler das Volk befragt ob man diese will ?.



weil diese länder auch wirklich in europa liegen


----------



## Gronwell (27. November 2007)

Besieger schrieb:


> weil diese länder auch wirklich in europa liegen




Geographie 6, setzen. Mehr braucht man dazu nicht zu sagen.


----------



## Besieger (27. November 2007)

> Geographie 6, setzen. Mehr braucht man dazu nicht zu sagen.



wenn du auf den kleinen zipfel ostthrakien anspielst dann denk noch am drüber nach wass de gerade geschrieben hast.


----------



## Gronwell (27. November 2007)

Besieger schrieb:


> wenn du auf den kleinen zipfel ostthrakien anspielst dann denk noch am drüber nach wass de gerade geschrieben hast.



Ich rede von der Türkei und die liegt nicht nur mit einem Zipfel in Europa.


----------



## Besieger (27. November 2007)

> Ich rede von der Türkei und die liegt nicht nur mit einem Zipfel in Europa.



aso mit was denn dann? anatolien? achso tschuldigung hab ja gnaz vergessen dass zypern schon seit einigen jahrn gegen jede un charta besetzt wird..


----------



## Gronwell (27. November 2007)

Besieger schrieb:


> aso mit was denn dann? anatolien? achso tschuldigung hab ja gnaz vergessen dass zypern schon seit einigen jahrn gegen jede un charta besetzt wird..



Selbst die Hauptstadt liegt zum Teil mit in Europa.


----------



## Rabenbunt (27. November 2007)

Besieger schrieb:


> weil diese länder auch wirklich in europa liegen



Istanbul ist die einzige Metrople, die auf 2 Kontinenten liegt, Europa und Asien.
Die Türkei gehört sehr wohl auch mit zu Europa, das ist nicht streitig.

edit: Selbst wenn man Zypern zur Türkei zählen wollen würde: Diese Republik zählt geographisch zu Asien.


----------



## Besieger (27. November 2007)

> Selbst die Hauptstadt liegt zum Teil mit in Europa.





> Geographie 6, setzen. Mehr braucht man dazu nicht zu sagen.







> Die Türkei gehört sehr wohl auch mit zu Europa, das ist nicht streitig.


doch ist es


----------



## Gronwell (27. November 2007)

Besieger schrieb:


> doch ist es




Nur weil Du es nicht weißt, ist es noch lange nicht strittig.


----------



## Rabenbunt (27. November 2007)

Besieger schrieb:


> doch ist es



Du sprichst von der geographischen Lage der Türkei. Es ist KEINESWEGS strittig, dass die Türkei geographisch auch zu Europa gehört, Blick auf die Landkarte genügt.
Politisch ist es sehr wohl umstritten, daher auch die langen Beitrittsverhandlungen zur EU. 
Poltisch wird die Türkei trotzdem meist zur EU gezählt, sie sind schließlich auch Mitglied im Europarat.


----------



## Besieger (27. November 2007)

> Poltisch wird die Türkei trotzdem meist zur EU gezählt, sie sind schließlich auch Mitglied im Europarat.



was sehr zu bedauern ist


----------



## Gronwell (27. November 2007)

Besieger schrieb:


> was sehr zu bedauern ist




Der "Besieger" scheint besiegt. Schönen Abend noch.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Besieger (27. November 2007)

> Der "Besieger" scheint besiegt. Schönen Abend noch. biggrin.gif



nö aber hab kein bock emhr des aus zudiskutiern. a guads nächtle


----------



## Gronwell (27. November 2007)

Besieger schrieb:


> nö aber hab kein bock emhr des aus zudiskutiern. a guads nächtle




Du meinst keine Argumente mehr? Scheue Dich nicht vor Einsicht, ist eine tolle Sache, glaub mir.


----------



## Schleppel (27. November 2007)

> Oder stellt euch einfach vor Marco wäre einfach ein Franzose . Würdet ihr auch dann hier so für ihn argumentieren ??? .



gg ich bin österreicher und mir sind engländer und deutsche sowas von gleichermaßen egal. es war einfach keine vergewaltigung und punkt. das sagen die ärzte und das mädl. die mutter sagt doch war es und aufeinmal sagt das mädl das auch wieder??

nix vergewaltigung. unerlaubter sexueller kontakt,oke und das is auch verboten
aber du brichst wem den arm und bist wegen vorsetzlichen mord angeklagt...hööö? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gronwell (27. November 2007)

Schleppel schrieb:


> gg ich bin österreicher und mir sind engländer und deutsche sowas von gleichermaßen egal. es war einfach keine vergewaltigung und punkt. das sagen die ärzte und das mädl. die mutter sagt doch war es und aufeinmal sagt das mädl das auch wieder??
> 
> nix vergewaltigung. unerlaubter sexueller kontakt,oke und das is auch verboten
> aber du brichst wem den arm und bist wegen vorsetzlichen mord angeklagt...hööö?
> ...



Mord gibts eh nur vorsätzlich. Der Strafrahmen zwischen Sexuellen Missbrauch von Kindern und Vergewaltigung liegt nicht soweit auseinander, wie Körperverletzung und Mord, daher ist der Vergleich eh etwas übertrieben. Und letztlich gehts um die Haft, die wäre dann so oder so gerechtfertigt. Nur über die Länge kann man diskutieren.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (27. November 2007)

Fauzi schrieb:


> Wenn Marco sie wirklich betäubt hätte, hätte er es sicherlich nicht so gemacht das sie mitten drin wieder aufwacht.


Uhh, diese Aussage macht mich traurig. Ich weiß nämlich nicht wie ich einen Menschen betäuben kann damit er erst aufwacht wenn ich mit dem Akt fertig bin. Gibt's dafür Abendkurse oder so? Ich komm mir so minderwertig vor.
Ansonsten, immer so weiter machen. Ich würd ja gern selber mitreden aber ich glaub gegen die ganzen Marktforscher und Superbreins hier komm ich nicht an.


----------



## Huntara (27. November 2007)

Im Grunde genommen wissen wir alle nicht, was falsch und was richtig ist. Hat er sie nun vergewaltigt oder nicht?
Das weiß nur er. 
Mal angenommen er hat es getan, sitzt er meiner Meinung nach zurecht im Gefängnis, aber wenn es nicht so ist, kann man leider auch nichts ändern. Das sind türkische Gesetze, da sind wir als Deutsche irgendwie hilflos.

Wodran es letzendlich liegt, das die Türkei nicht in der EU ist, kann sich jeder denken oder ausmalen wie er will. Ich find es nicht toll und auch nicht schlimm.


----------



## Bratwurstbratgerät (28. November 2007)

die aussage ist bei gericht angekommen, jetzt muss sie nur noch ins türkische übersetzt werden. da kann man für marco nur hoffen das die dolmetscher schnell genug sind und keine fehler machen


----------



## Reeth Caldason (29. November 2007)

natürlich sind wir hier hilflos und können nix tun als uns die seele vom leib quatschen. ich hab kein plan was da passiert is und habs auch nur hier und da ma in der az aufgeschnappt. aba meiner meinung nach is der bub unschuldig. wer vergewaltigt schon in diesem alter ein mädchen?
also der is viel zu jung um irgend wen zu vergewaltigen der hat schließlich noch viel zu viel vor sich (vor allem sine sexuellen erfolge und niederlagen). aba müssen wir erstaml die assage des mädels abwarten und die kommt glaube ich erst morgen. also jedenfalls in meiner zeitung. und sollte der bub wirklich schuld sein gibs meiner meinung nach nur die einzige angemessene strafe: schwanz ab!
joa sehn wa ma ne...


----------



## Gronwell (30. November 2007)

Reeth schrieb:


> natürlich sind wir hier hilflos und können nix tun als uns die seele vom leib quatschen. ich hab kein plan was da passiert is und habs auch nur hier und da ma in der az aufgeschnappt. aba meiner meinung nach is der bub unschuldig. wer vergewaltigt schon in diesem alter ein mädchen?
> also der is viel zu jung um irgend wen zu vergewaltigen der hat schließlich noch viel zu viel vor sich (vor allem sine sexuellen erfolge und niederlagen). aba müssen wir erstaml die assage des mädels abwarten und die kommt glaube ich erst morgen. also jedenfalls in meiner zeitung. und sollte der bub wirklich schuld sein gibs meiner meinung nach nur die einzige angemessene strafe: schwanz ab!
> joa sehn wa ma ne...



Erstens hat die Tat nichts mit dem Alter zu tun, sofern er denn in der Lage dazu ist und ich gehe mal davon aus, dass er mit 17 Jahren in der Lage ist eine Erektion zu bekommen, also ist es ihm auch möglich sowas zu tun.

Zweitens, bei der Frage der Schuld handelt es sich um Fakten und zu Fakten kann man keine Meinung haben, entweder man kennt sie oder eben nicht.

Drittens, über die "angemessene" Strafe bestimmst, zum Glück, nicht Du.


----------



## Rabenbunt (30. November 2007)

Reeth schrieb:


> natürlich sind wir hier hilflos und können nix tun als uns die seele vom leib quatschen. ich hab kein plan was da passiert is und habs auch nur hier und da ma in der az aufgeschnappt. aba meiner meinung nach is der bub unschuldig. wer vergewaltigt schon in diesem alter ein mädchen?
> also der is viel zu jung um irgend wen zu vergewaltigen der hat schließlich noch viel zu viel vor sich (vor allem sine sexuellen erfolge und niederlagen). aba müssen wir erstaml die assage des mädels abwarten und die kommt glaube ich erst morgen. also jedenfalls in meiner zeitung. und sollte der bub wirklich schuld sein gibs meiner meinung nach nur die einzige angemessene strafe: schwanz ab!
> joa sehn wa ma ne...



Zum Thema "zu jung": Da geht jemand leider mit Scheuklappen durch die Gegend. Es gibt auch sehr junge Jugendliche Vergewaltiger, gerade im letzten Jahr ging ein Aufschrei durch die Presse, als in der Schweiz ein 5-jähriges Mädchen von zwei 12 Jährigen vergewaltigt wurde. Davor wurde ein 12-jähriges Mädchen von drei 12-13- Jährigen vergewaltigt. Link
Aus der Schweizer-Statistik geht hervor, dass Zwei Drittel der jugendlichen Sexualstraftäter jünger als 15 Jahre sind.

Auch in Deutschland gab es schon genug solcher Fälle: In Niedersachsen vergewaltigten fünf 13-15 Jährige mehrmals eine Mitschülerin Link.

Ich schließe mich Gronwell an, als 17 Jähriger kann man sehr wohl eine Erektion bekommen und damit auch sexuell nötigen. Du hast dich noch nie mit jugendlichen Straftätern befassst, oder? Nein, ich erwarte das nicht grundsätzlich, gerade nicht in einem "Fun"-Forum, aber wenn solche Behauptungen aufgestellt werden ("mit 17 kann doch niemand vergewaltigen") macht mich das wütend. Es diffamiert die Opfer aufs höchste.

Bezüglich deines Strafvorschlags sag ich gar nichts mehr, meine Meinung dazu kann man sich sicher denken.


----------



## Myanda (30. November 2007)

So die Aussage liegt vor, das Gericht wird früher oder später ein Urteil fällen. Nun, es gibt 2 Möglichkeiten.

1. Schuldig
1. a) zu Recht --> Dann hat er ja schonmal ne Zeit abgesessen.
1. b) zu Unrecht --> Aufgrund einer irren Mutter das Leben zerstört.

2. Unschuldig
2. a) zu Recht --> langer prozess auf Schadenersatz für ungerechte U-Haft und das in einem fernen Land. Eventuell bleibende psychische Schäden.
2. b) zu Unrecht --> Glück gehabt?! eine Lehre wars bestimmt. Strafe schon zum Teil erhalten.


----------



## Nuri78 (30. November 2007)

Hab nun nicht alles genau durchgelesen, aber wenn es einige Interessiert dann könnt ihr euch ein bisschen auf der Page http://www.freiheit-fuer-marco.de/ und im Forum http://www.freiheit-fuer-marco.de/forum informieren wie es im moment um ihn steht. Vll hat ja auch der ein oder ander Lust zu helfen in welche Form auch immer. (Spenden, Briefe, Flyeraktionen) natürlich ist dies freiwillig also kein Zwang oder Muss, falls jetzt irgendwelche Kommentare kommen.

Denn jeden Tag den Marco länger in der Türkei bleiben muss ist richtig teurer für die Familie. 
Allein die Flüge dort hin, die Rechtsanwälte, das Essen das Trinken alles muss von der Familie bezahlt werden.


----------



## Frigobert (30. November 2007)

Nuri78 schrieb:


> Denn jeden Tag den Marco länger in der Türkei bleiben muss ist richtig teurer für die Familie.
> Allein die Flüge dort hin, die Rechtsanwälte, das Essen das Trinken alles muss von der Familie bezahlt werden.



Klar ist das teuer, aber das wird später durch die hunderttausende von Euros für Exclusiv-Intervievs mehr als ausgeglichen. 

Und zu dem Rest von deinem posting sag ich mal lieber nix... *kopfschüttel*


----------



## Rabenbunt (30. November 2007)

Nuri78 schrieb:


> Hab nun nicht alles genau durchgelesen, aber wenn es einige Interessiert dann könnt ihr euch ein bisschen auf der Page http://www.freiheit-fuer-marco.de/ und im Forum http://www.freiheit-fuer-marco.de/forum informieren wie es im moment um ihn steht. Vll hat ja auch der ein oder ander Lust zu helfen in welche Form auch immer. (Spenden, Briefe, Flyeraktionen) natürlich ist dies freiwillig also kein Zwang oder Muss, falls jetzt irgendwelche Kommentare kommen.
> 
> Denn jeden Tag den Marco länger in der Türkei bleiben muss ist richtig teurer für die Familie.
> Allein die Flüge dort hin, die Rechtsanwälte, das Essen das Trinken alles muss von der Familie bezahlt werden.



Hmmmmmm, ist das nicht genau diese Art der Petition, von der Michael Nagel (Marcos Anwalt) dringend abgeraten hat?
Sind nicht gerade diese Aktionen mehr als schädlich für den Verlauf des Prozesses?
Ach ja, die Bild hatte natürlich auch zu dieser "Hilfe" aufgerufen. Link

Bei dieser Art der Hilfe kann ich nun auch sagen: Armer Marco.


----------



## Veragron (30. November 2007)

Von der Webseite kriegt man ja Augenkrebs -_-
Warum kann man die Links und Unterkategorien nicht mal in Blau/Schwarz verfassen, warum muss es giftgrün sein? Aua.

Und es geht ein dito an Rabenbunt raus. Wobei es wahrscheinlich noch keine türkische Übersetzung für die Seite gibt. :°


----------



## Reeth Caldason (30. November 2007)

ja ich wusste echt net das es so viele junge sexualstraftäter gibt. dachte das bliebe nur alten verzweifelten säcken vorbehalten^^ schließlich is das ja so der zeitpunkt in denen man seine sexualität kennenlernt und seine ersten erfahrungen macht. und ich dachte das vergewaltigungen eher auf sexueller frustration basieren. 
ich werd wohl nie den grund dafür verstehen können.
ja und eure kritik an der strafe die ich meiner meinung nach angemessen finde keine ahnung... jedenfalls muss es was sein das verhindert das so etwas nochmal passiert und auch genugtuung dem opfer gegenüber gibt. und was is nun mit den fakten? gibt es jetzt schon ne aussage des opfers und handfeste beweise? hab bis jetzt noch nix gehört.


----------



## Kwax (30. November 2007)

Frigobert schrieb:


> Klar ist das teuer, aber das wird später durch die hunderttausende von Euros für Exclusiv-Intervievs mehr als ausgeglichen.



Falsch! Da wird kaum mehr als Spesen bei rum kommen. Es wird sich kaum noch jemand an ihn erinnern wenn er denn irgendwann mal wieder nach Deutschland kommen wird. Er wird vllt. bei Beckmann, Kerner und Jauch sein Statement für 10-15 Minuten abgeben und danach in der Versenkung verschwinden wie einst Natascha (?) Kampusch. Da hat auch ganz Europa so gewhined am anfang, jetzt hört man ZUM (ihrem) GLÜCK nichts mehr von ihr. Ich maße mir nicht an zu urteilen ob er schuldig ist, oder nicht deswegen sag ich auch nichts dazu. Doch sind wir mal ehrlich ... Wen interessiert das überhaupt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (30. November 2007)

Kwax schrieb:


> Falsch! Da wird kaum mehr als Spesen bei rum kommen. Es wird sich kaum noch jemand an ihn erinnern wenn er denn irgendwann mal wieder nach Deutschland kommen wird. Er wird vllt. bei Beckmann, Kerner und Jauch sein Statement für 10-15 Minuten abgeben und danach in der Versenkung verschwinden wie einst Natascha (?) Kampusch. Da hat auch ganz Europa so gewhined am anfang, jetzt hört man ZUM (ihrem) GLÜCK nichts mehr von ihr. Ich maße mir nicht an zu urteilen ob er schuldig ist, oder nicht deswegen sag ich auch nichts dazu. Doch sind wir mal ehrlich ... Wen interessiert das überhaupt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/sarcasm on
Wie asozial von dir 8[
/sarcasm off

Nein, du hast schon recht. Aber hoffen wir dass Kerner & Co. bis dahin abgesetzt sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntara (30. November 2007)

Rabenbunt schrieb:


> Hmmmmmm, ist das nicht genau diese Art der Petition, von der Michael Nagel (Marcos Anwalt) dringend abgeraten hat?
> Sind nicht gerade diese Aktionen mehr als schädlich für den Verlauf des Prozesses?
> Ach ja, die Bild hatte natürlich auch zu dieser "Hilfe" aufgerufen. Link
> 
> Bei dieser Art der Hilfe kann ich nun auch sagen: Armer Marco.



Ich hab mir leider nicht alles durchgelesen, aber kannst Du mir sagen, warum der Anwalt von solchen Unterstützungen abrät? Ich meine, was ist verkehrt daran?


----------



## Huntara (30. November 2007)

ah, sry, hab den "Link" überlesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...hat sich geklärt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *schleichweg*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kwax (30. November 2007)

Das Problem sind einmal mehr die Medien. Wenn man sieht wie sich ein Schwarm von Paparazzo um Marco herum drückt um von ihm ein Foto zu erhaschen wie er bedrängt und belagert wird wenn er mal "vor die Tür" darf, frag ich mich was das alles bringen soll. Wir wissen das er mittlerweile wie ein Schatten seiner selbst aussieht und physisch wie psychisch am ende ist, da ändern auch tagtäglich neue Fotos nichts an der Situation. Die Öffentlichkeit ist es Marco und seiner Familie einfach schuldig sich da raus zu halten. Es dreht sich schließlich nicht um Britney Spears die ihre Spalte knippsen lässt sondern um eine ernste Angelegenheit. Ein bisschen mehr Pietät wär da schon angebracht. Marco ist mit dem Rummel um seine Person nicht geholfen. Da helfen auch keine gut gemeinten Sprüche wie "Er soll wissen das Deutschland hinter ihm steht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 " ... Da hat er auch unheimlich viel von, wenn er nachts mit dem Fahrgestell zur Wand schlafen muss ... Irgendwann kann man diese durchhalte parolen einfach nicht mehr hören und man wünscht sich die unsägliche geschichte endlich ein ende nimmt, damit man es schnell wieder vergessen kann. Morgen ist schließlich auch wieder Tagesschau, wo über ermordete Säuglinge die in Tiefkühlfächern gelagert wurden, verhungerte Kinder, Bombenanschlägen und Umweltkatastrophen berichtet wird... Marco ist da mit seiner "1 Man Show" eigentlich keinen Extra Thread wert... Just my 2 cents ...


----------



## Rabenbunt (1. Dezember 2007)

Kann dem nur beipflichten. Wenn Marco wieder in Deutschland ist, geht für ihn hier eine zweite Medienhölle los, in seiner Haut möchte ich dann nicht stecken. Da kann noch soviel von "Solidarität" posaunt werden, er ist ein Jugendlicher und hat gerade deswegen einen erhöhten Schutz seiner Privatsphäre verdient. Solange seine Geschichte aber medienwirksam ist, wird das gern unter dem Mantel der "Sympathie für einen armen Gefangenen" verdeckt.

Seine Familie blieb davon auch nicht verschont (Zitat NDR Fernsehen):
<Noch unvorstellbarer war das, was nach der Verhaftung kam: Die Medienlawine. Fast jede Zeitung titelte mit Fotos von Marco. Fast jede Nachrichtensendung berichtete. Martina Weiss: "Das Ganze hat uns förmlich überrollt, und manche Sachen haben uns dann so erschreckt, dass wir uns dann erst Mal zurückgezogen haben. Das ging ja so weit, dass mein großer Sohn auf seinem Ausbildungsplatz überfallen wurde von einem Journalisten. Bei uns stand die kleine, ruhige Strasse voll mit Kamerateams, und das hat uns erst mal so erschreckt, dass wir uns erst mal ganz von der Presse zurückgezogen haben.">

Aber was noch schlimmer war: die unerlaubten Interviews mit Marco.
Sie erfolgten ohne Einwilligung der Eltern und hätten nie gesendet werden dürfen. Warum wird eigentlich über dieses Thema so gern geschwiegen? Ach ja, es war ein Fehler der Medien, und das geben sie ja nicht gerne zu.

(NDR Fernsehen):
<So entstand ein Interview, was nicht nur journalistische Regeln verletzte. Denn sowohl nach türkischem als auch nach deutschem Recht muss bei Interviews mit Minderjährigen die Einwilligung der Eltern erfolgen. Martina Weiss: "Wir waren dann später einfach nur überrascht und erschrocken, wie so was zustande kommen kann. Denn wie gesagt, wir haben, weder Marco, noch wir, noch sein türkischer Anwalt, der unser Mandat hat, haben vorher davon gewusst und sind auch nicht gefragt worden. Und hätten sicherlich auch zu dem Zeitpunkt nicht unsere Zustimmung gegeben." Dass diese Zustimmung erforderlich gewesen ist, weiß auch der "Hürriyet"-Reporter. Inzwischen gibt er sich kleinlaut, fühlt sich aber unschuldig. Dursun Gündogdu: "Ok, dann wir haben einen Fehler gemacht und mit einem Minderjährigen ein Interview geführt. Aber wir haben ja schließlich einen Service angeboten für die deutschen Fernsehstationen und Printmedien. Wieso haben sie das denn so benutzt? Gut, es hätte die Einwilligung der Eltern geben müssen. Das ist auch im türkischen Recht so. Normalerweise müssen wir bei Fotos von Minderjährigen die Augen verdecken und sie unkenntlich machen, und wir dürfen die Namen nur mit Initialen benutzen, und normalerweise tun wir das auch. Bei späteren Berichten über Marco hat die Hürriyet als erste das auch so gemacht." Später ja - doch zum Zeitpunkt des Interviews war dann wohl doch die Story wichtiger. Dursun Gündogdu: "Es war nicht unsere Aufgabe nach der Genehmigung der Eltern zu fragen. Es ist doch so: Angenommen, wir hätten die Eltern nach der Genehmigung fragen wollen - hätten mir die Eltern diese dann auch geben? Welcher Reporter würde diese Frage zu diesem Zeitpunkt stellen? Wenn sie die Genehmigung haben ins Gefängnis zu gehen, und die Chance stehen 50 zu 50, dass die Familie nein sagt, da fragt doch keiner.">

Was lernen wir daraus? Hey, es geht doch hier nicht um Marco, sondern um ne Story. Und viel Geld. Ist zwar ein wenig unmoralisch, da es auf Kosten eines Jugendlichen geht, aber interessiert das die Leserschaft?
Neeeeeeee. Lieber noch eine Petition unterschreiben.


----------



## Rabenbunt (1. Dezember 2007)

Reeth schrieb:


> ja ich wusste echt net das es so viele junge sexualstraftäter gibt. dachte das bliebe nur alten verzweifelten säcken vorbehalten^^ schließlich is das ja so der zeitpunkt in denen man seine sexualität kennenlernt und seine ersten erfahrungen macht. und ich dachte das vergewaltigungen eher auf sexueller frustration basieren.
> ich werd wohl nie den grund dafür verstehen können.
> ja und eure kritik an der strafe die ich meiner meinung nach angemessen finde keine ahnung... jedenfalls muss es was sein das verhindert das so etwas nochmal passiert und auch genugtuung dem opfer gegenüber gibt. und was is nun mit den fakten? gibt es jetzt schon ne aussage des opfers und handfeste beweise? hab bis jetzt noch nix gehört.



Straftaten gegen die sexuelle Selbstbestimmung können viele Beweggründe haben. Oder denkst du, dass alle Diebe, Totschläger, Betrüger etc. immer nur nach einer einzigen Motivation handeln? Ich kann deine Meinung einfach nicht nachvollziehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Bezüglich der Strafe: Wir haben kein Vergeltungstrafrecht. Und bevor wir zu so leidigen Themen wie Todesstrafe kommen: In erster Linie soll der Täter wieder resozialisiert werden. Natürlich soll er durch die Strafe auch zu spüren bekommen, dass er gegen die soziale Ordnung verstoßen hat und dies der Rechtsstaat nicht billigt. Aber derartige Strafen sind aus vielerlei Gründen unhuman, bestialisch, menschenrechtsfeindlich und verachtenswert. Die Zeit der Aufklärung sollte doch eigentlich schon hinter uns liegen.


----------



## Kwax (1. Dezember 2007)

Rabenbunt schrieb:


> Was lernen wir daraus? Hey, es geht doch hier nicht um Marco, sondern um ne Story



Wen wundert das noch in der heutigen Zeit. Man müsste eher die Frage stellen bei welcher persönlichen Geschichte wo eine Story draus gemacht wird, es sich überhaupt noch um die Person hinter der Geschichte dreht und eben nicht um den finanziellen bzw. medienwirksamen Aspekt. Ich denke einfach es gibt weit aus schlimmeres auf der Welt als Marcos derzeitige Situation. Tragisch sicherlich, wenn man bedenkt das immer noch die Chance besteht das er unschuldig ist. Aber deswegen jetzt so einen Zirkus zu veranstalten und das Thema sogar in einer Spielecommunity zu behandeln halte ich für etwas überzogen. Wenn ich ein bisschen schnüffel hier im Forum, stoße ich bestimmt auch noch auf Maddie McCann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Deinen letzten Beitrag zu spät gelesen, Rabenbunt. Möchte auch nicht das jetzt hier über eine mögliche Strafe diskutiert wird, denn obwohl sich so manch einer hier die Todesstrafe zurück wünscht in manchen Fällen *pfeif*, sollte jedem seine Meinung diesbezüglich gestattet sein. Dabei sollte man es aber auch belassen.


----------



## Rabenbunt (1. Dezember 2007)

Kwax schrieb:


> Wen wundert das noch in der heutigen Zeit. Man müsste eher die Frage stellen bei welcher persönlichen Geschichte wo eine Story draus gemacht wird, es sich überhaupt noch um die Person hinter der Geschichte dreht und eben nicht um den finanziellen bzw. medienwirksamen Aspekt.



Da hast du recht. Viele vergessen nämlich gern, dass die Nachrichten, die sie konsumieren, zu 80% von gewissen Werbeträgern finanziert wird. D.h, es werden in der Regel nur die Nachrichten gezeigt, die wirtschaftlich interessant sind und viele Zuschauer anlocken.



Kwax schrieb:


> PS: Deinen letzten Beitrag zu spät gelesen, Rabenbunt. Möchte auch nicht das jetzt hier über eine mögliche Strafe diskutiert wird, denn obwohl sich so manch einer hier die Todesstrafe zurück wünscht in manchen Fällen *pfeif*, sollte jedem seine Meinung diesbezüglich gestattet sein. Dabei sollte man es aber auch belassen.



Sicher, jeder hat seine Meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Und ich steh zu meiner Ansicht, dass das humane Strafrecht ein wichtiger Teil unser Gesellschaft und der Demokratie ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## K0l0ss (1. Dezember 2007)

-Haihappen- schrieb:


> Wenn man bedenkt, dass die Türkei unbedingt in die EU will, ist das meiner Meinung nach ein Schlag ins eigene Gesicht. Denn dieser Vorfall zeigt ja nur, wie sehr sich ihre "Politik" von unserer unterscheidet - ich glaube die Türken wollen damit nur zeigen, wie sehr sie sich doch an ihre alten "Sitten" halten.
> 
> Wie wäre es denn, wenn wir jeden Türken verhaften der hier ein Mädchen oder eine Frau blöd anmacht? Richtig, so ein großes Gefängnis müsste erst einmal gebaut werden.
> 
> Ich fände es unerhört, wenn der Junge Weihnachten nicht wieder vor dem Tannenbaum sitzt..



Ich gib hier auch mal meine Meinung ab.

Ich muss haihappen zustimmen. Und zwar voll und ganz. Der verbringt jetzt 3/4 Jahr in U-Haft in der Türkei. Und ein Ende ist noch nicht in Sicht. Das wäre einfach...naja...so beschissen wie das wäre, ihn Weihnachten und Sylvester auch noch dazubehalten, kann man nicht in Worten ausdrücken.

Tja...selfowned kann ich der Türkei nur sagen. Und ein solcher Staat will in die EU?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gronwell (1. Dezember 2007)

-Haihappen- schrieb:


> Wenn man bedenkt, dass die Türkei unbedingt in die EU will, ist das meiner Meinung nach ein Schlag ins eigene Gesicht. Denn dieser Vorfall zeigt ja nur, wie sehr sich ihre "Politik" von unserer unterscheidet - ich glaube die Türken wollen damit nur zeigen, wie sehr sie sich doch an ihre alten "Sitten" halten.
> 
> Wie wäre es denn, wenn wir jeden Türken verhaften der hier ein Mädchen oder eine Frau blöd anmacht? Richtig, so ein großes Gefängnis müsste erst einmal gebaut werden.
> 
> Ich fände es unerhört, wenn der Junge Weihnachten nicht wieder vor dem Tannenbaum sitzt..




Ich frage mich, was das mit "alten Sitten" zu tun haben soll, sie ist 13, das ist auch in Deutschland strafbar, selbst wenn sie es gewollt hätte. 
Aber ich kann Dich durchaus verstehen, Du willst halt keine Kopfschmerzen haben, denn die hättest Du sicher, wenn Du selbst Deinen Kopf anstrengen würdest und nicht nur vergekaute "Meinungen" vertrittst.


----------



## Kwax (1. Dezember 2007)

Rabenbunt schrieb:


> Und ich steh zu meiner Ansicht, dass das humane Strafrecht ein wichtiger Teil unser Gesellschaft und der Demokratie ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



In Anbetracht deines Studienwegs würde mich auch alles andere stark verwundern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber zu 99% teil ich natürlich die selbe Einstellung.


----------



## -Haihappen- (1. Dezember 2007)

Gronwell schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, was das mit "alten Sitten" zu tun haben soll, sie ist 13, das ist auch in Deutschland strafbar, selbst wenn sie es gewollt hätte.
> Aber ich kann Dich durchaus verstehen, Du willst halt keine Kopfschmerzen haben, denn die hättest Du sicher, wenn Du selbst Deinen Kopf anstrengen würdest und nicht nur vergekaute "Meinungen" vertrittst.


Nehmen wir mal an es ist berechtigt das er sitzt - warum haben sie ihn in ein so schäbiges Gefängnis gesteckt? Sie wissen doch, das die Presse das Geschehen verfolgt - warum lassen sie ihn dann jedes mal aussehen wie eine Leiche wenn er an die Öffentlichkeit tritt? Gibt es einen Grund dafür, dass der Richter das Amt im Fall Marco W. niederlegen wollte? Könnt ihr mir diese Fragen beantworten? Ich vertrete nämlich nur "vorgekaute Meinungen und möchte meinen Kopf nicht anstrengen".

Ich denke auch das die Medien den Prozess beeinflussen und es im Endeffekt nicht mehr um Marco geht - der Fall ahndet wohl langsam in einem Machtkampf. Außerdem meine ich auch, dass Marco schon längst "resozialisiert" ist - oder glaubt ihr, der wird sich nach dieser Geschichte einem Mädchen auch nur ansatzweise nähern? Ich denke nicht.


----------



## Kwax (1. Dezember 2007)

-Haihappen- schrieb:


> warum haben sie ihn in ein so schäbiges Gefängnis gesteckt? Sie wissen doch, das die Presse das Geschehen verfolgt



Ich will den Türken da nichts unterstellen, einfach aus Unwissenheit trotzdem vermute ich das Gefängnisse in etwa den selben Standard haben wie das Gefängnis indem Marco in U-Haft sitzt. Denke mal in "so Ländern" sind die Haftanstalten eher sekundär. Was hier teilweise auch nicht so wirklich verkehrt wär. Ob es menschenwürdig - unwürdig ist steht auf einem anderen Blatt und ist auch nicht Gegenstand der Diskussion.



> warum lassen sie ihn dann jedes mal aussehen wie eine Leiche wenn er an  die Öffentlichkeit tritt? Gibt es einen Grund dafür, dass der Richter das Amt im Fall Marco W. niederlegen wollte? Könnt ihr mir diese Fragen beantworten? Ich vertrete nämlich nur "vorgekaute Meinungen und möchte meinen Kopf nicht anstrengen".



Was sollen sie denn Deiner Meinung nach machen? Ihn vor jedem öffentlichen Auftritt schminken? Pediküre? Maniküre? Es wird oft vergessen das es sich um eine türkische Haftanstalt handelt und eben nicht um einen offenen Vollzug mit Sauna, Fitnessraum und Swimming Pool in Baden Würtemberg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Marco wird da nicht anders behandelt wie ein kurdischer Drogendealer der einsitzt. Das der Fall in den Medien geistert bedeutet nicht das er bessere Behandlung "verdient" hat. Der Richter hat als Grund befangenheit angegeben ohne sich jedoch näher dazu zu äußern. Man kann jetzt spekulieren ob er befangen wegen dem Mädchen oder Marco war. Vielleicht hatte er auch einfach nur Angst um seinen Job. Woher soll man das schon wissen, wir sind ja nicht dabei.



> Außerdem meine ich auch, dass Marco schon längst "resozialisiert" ist - oder glaubt ihr, der wird sich nach dieser Geschichte einem Mädchen auch nur ansatzweise nähern? Ich denke nicht.



Das mag vielleicht stimmen, hat aber trotzdem nichts mit dem weiteren Verlauf des Falls zu tun. Wenn er verurteilt werden sollte (!!!) wird die U-Haft ans Strafmaß angerechnet und er wird dann wahrscheinlich auf freiem Fuß sein, nach Deutschland abgeschoben werden und lebenslanges einreiseverbot erhalten. Das ist doch die gängige Prozedur. In anbetracht der Tatsache das die Türken trotz aller querelen der letzten Monate immer noch in richtung EU tendieren, wird Marco wohl keine längerfristige Haftstrafe erwarten in der Türkei. Alles andere wäre mehr als schädlich für die eh schon angespannten Beziehungen zwischen der EU und der Türkei.


----------



## Gronwell (1. Dezember 2007)

-Haihappen- schrieb:


> Nehmen wir mal an es ist berechtigt das er sitzt - warum haben sie ihn in ein so schäbiges Gefängnis gesteckt? Sie wissen doch, das die Presse das Geschehen verfolgt - warum lassen sie ihn dann jedes mal aussehen wie eine Leiche wenn er an die Öffentlichkeit tritt? Gibt es einen Grund dafür, dass der Richter das Amt im Fall Marco W. niederlegen wollte? Könnt ihr mir diese Fragen beantworten? Ich vertrete nämlich nur "vorgekaute Meinungen und möchte meinen Kopf nicht anstrengen".
> 
> Ich denke auch das die Medien den Prozess beeinflussen und es im Endeffekt nicht mehr um Marco geht - der Fall ahndet wohl langsam in einem Machtkampf. Außerdem meine ich auch, dass Marco schon längst "resozialisiert" ist - oder glaubt ihr, der wird sich nach dieser Geschichte einem Mädchen auch nur ansatzweise nähern? Ich denke nicht.



Sollen sie ihn denn, nur weil er deutscher ist besser behandeln als andere? Ich glaube auch nicht, dass er absichtlich in einem "schäbigen" Gefängnis sitzt, die sind dort halt so und es gibt wesentlich schlimmere Haftanstalten auf der Welt.

Richtig, es geht nicht um Macro es geht lediglich um die Auflage und die steigert sich enorm, wenn man dem Volkmund mal so richtig Honig ums Maul schmieren kann. Da es sicher nicht gerade wenige Menschen in Deutschland gibt, die Türken eh nicht leiden können, ist es ein gefundenes Fressen für die Presse.


----------



## Kwax (1. Dezember 2007)

Gronwell schrieb:


> Sollen sie ihn denn, nur weil er deutscher ist besser behandeln als andere? Ich glaube auch nicht, dass er absichtlich in einem "schäbigen" Gefängnis sitzt, die sind dort halt so und es gibt wesentlich schlimmere Haftanstalten auf der Welt.



genau meine rede 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Richtig, es geht nicht um Macro es geht lediglich um die Auflage und die steigert sich enorm, wenn man dem Volkmund mal so richtig Honig ums Maul schmieren kann. Da es sicher nicht gerade wenige Menschen in Deutschland gibt, die Türken eh nicht leiden können, ist es ein gefundenes Fressen für die Presse.



Ich denke das es sich weniger um die Türken dreht sondern wirklich einfach nur um die reisserische Story. Er könnte genau so gut auch in Swasiland inhaftiert sein und die Presse würde das genau so hoch pushen. Die Türken würde ich da nicht zwingend als Antrieb sehen. Obwohl... man muß schon eingestehen das sie ein "gern gesehener Nebenfaktor" in manchen Augen sind.


----------



## Rabenbunt (1. Dezember 2007)

-Haihappen- schrieb:


> Wenn man bedenkt, dass die Türkei unbedingt in die EU will, ist das meiner Meinung nach ein Schlag ins eigene Gesicht. Denn dieser Vorfall zeigt ja nur, wie sehr sich ihre "Politik" von unserer unterscheidet - ich glaube die Türken wollen damit nur zeigen, wie sehr sie sich doch an ihre alten "Sitten" halten.



Der Straftatbestand bezüglich Kindesmissbrauchs wurde in der Türkei erst 2005 an EU-Richtlinien angepasst, was hat das mit alten "Sitten" zu tun? Und mit "ihrer" Politik? 

Und nun nochmal von vorne. Worüber regen sich die meisten auf? Mal chronologisch betrachtet:

1.: Das war doch nur ein Urlaubsflirt. Hey, sie wollte es doch. Und überhaupt, die Moralvorstellungen der Türkei sind doch auf einen Deutschen nicht übertragbar, derweilen zeigt das nur, dass die Türkei nicht EU-fähig ist. Das das alles Humbug ist, konnte man schon in meinen vorherigen Beiträgen lesen, ich wiederhole mich an dieser Stelle nicht mehr.

2.: Konkrete Anschuldigungen werden bekannt, Spermaspuren, Gewalt, etc. Die Medien rudern zurück.

3.: Dann werden andere Stimme laut: Empörung über die Trägheit der türkischen Justiz. So lange könne sich doch eine U-Haft nicht hinziehen! Ein waschechter Justizskandal! Das Europäische Paralament schaltet sich ein.

Dann traf sich unsere Bundeskanzlerin mit ihren Parteifreunden und forderte starke Zurückhaltung zu dem Thema Marco.
Und das hatte auch seinen Grund.
Schauen wir uns doch mal die Zahlen des Statistischen Bundesamts (Strafverfolgung) von 2005 an.

Laut Bundesamt wurden in Deutschland insgesamt 1231 Personen in Untersuchungshaft genommen wegen Straftaten gegen die sexuelle Selbstbestimmung (§§ 174 bis 184b StG. Davon wurden 1001 mit Fluchtgefahr begründet. Bei 356 Personen betrug die Dauer der Untersuchungshaft sechs Monate bis ein Jahr und bei 169 mehr als ein Jahr. Bei 74 Personen betrug die Dauer der Untersuchungshaft länger als die erkannte Strafe (Seite 341).

Wem die §§ 174 bis 184b StGB zu pauschal sind, schließlich wird Marco allenfalls § 176 StGB (Sexueller Missbrauch von Kindern) vorgeworfen, schaut in den Bericht aus dem Jahr 2004. Darin sind die einzelnen Straftatbestände noch einzeln aufgeführt. Danach wurden im Jahre 2004 insgesamt 187 Tatverdächtige wegen § 176 StGB in Untersuchungshaft genommen, 131 davon wegen Fluchtgefahr. 45 Tatverdächtige wurden sechs Monate bis ein Jahr in Untersuchungshaft genommen und bei 17 Personen betrug die U-Haft über ein Jahr. Bei 15 Personen betrug die Dauer der Untersuchungshaft länger als die erkannte Strafe (Seite 343).

Der renomierte Stuttgarter Rechtswissenschaftler Christian Rumpf, der sich mit der türkischen Rechtsordnung auskennt, ist der Ansicht, dass derzeit noch keine offensichtlichen Verstöße gegen rechtsstaatliche Prinzipien bestehen (Quelle: Stern).

Und dann noch etwas sehr interesssantes, was in der Presse bis jetzt noch nicht angesprochen wurde:
Der Fall Inti H. aus dem deutschen Leer.
Den heute 20-jährigen Inti H. soll das gleiche Schicksal getroffen haben, das nun Marco W. in Antalya durchleidet. Bloß dass Inti H. über ein Jahr in Untersuchungshaft im Gefängnis von Hameln saß, bevor ihn die Richter zu vier Jahren Haft verurteilten. Inhti H. war ebenfalls 17 Jahre alt und hat die Vorwürfe zurückgewiesen (Quelle: 20minuten.ch).

Bevor jetzt weiter Kommentare kommen, bitte ich inständig, sich diese Informationen zu Gemüte zu führen, sonst drehen wir uns im Kreis.
Sachlich, vernünftig und objektiv kritisieren ja. Aber nicht mit einem Finger auf einen "Skandal" zeigen und dabei die restlichen Finger übersehen, die dabei auf einen selbst weisen.

Wenn schon engagieren, dann doch bitte intelligent und konstruktiv und nicht mit hohlen Wertäußerungen.


----------



## Kwax (1. Dezember 2007)

/signed Rabenbunt

Man sieht das Du was aus deinem Studium machst. Fakten sehr schön zusammen getragen.


----------



## Reeth Caldason (2. Dezember 2007)

an sich muss ich Kwax recht geben,
das is ein kleiner einezelfall der anscheinend groß in den medien is (obwohl ich davon kaum was mitkriege).
in china hats viel mehr unrechtmäßige und unhumane inhaftierungen und in namibia gibs so viele vergewaltigungen wie aidskranke. auch wenn nur ein bruchteil von den fällen in den zeitungen stehet und der meiste teil ncoh net mehr bei der polizei aussagt gibt es jeden tag in der zeitung einen bericht über eine vergewaltigung. hier zu lande erfolgen die vergewqaltigungen zb. da die frauen hier immer autonomer werden. die männer können net mehr jagen oda auf der schamba des weißen mannes arbeiten und sind oft arbeitslos und saufen den ganzen tag. die frauen v ersuchen die kinder und sogar auch die männer durchzuschleppen. damit gibt es viel frust bei den männern sodass sie ihre frustration in vorm von gewaltsex bei den frauen und leider gottes sogar auch kleinen mädchen auslassen. es kommt sogar oftmals dazu das 5 männer eine frau vergewaltigen. die frauen hier sind immer noch hier sehr im nachteil. 
also lassen wir vllt einfach mal das thema über marko sein. die einen denken er is schuldig die anderen net. 
allein die richter können entscheiden was nun zutrifft auch wenn sie vllt net die richtige entscheidung treffen.
ich denke wir können einfach nur hoffen das dieser marco diese greueltat net begangen hat und zu recht freigesprochen wird. 
wenn net dann isses eben so. es gibt schlimmere sachen auf der welt.
also denn liebe grüße aus otji und zerbrecht euch net zusehr den kopf darüber^^
Reeth


----------



## Raminator (3. Dezember 2007)

-Haihappen- schrieb:


> Wenn man bedenkt, dass die Türkei unbedingt in die EU will, ist das meiner Meinung nach ein Schlag ins eigene Gesicht. Denn dieser Vorfall zeigt ja nur, wie sehr sich ihre "Politik" von unserer unterscheidet - ich glaube die Türken wollen damit nur zeigen, wie sehr sie sich doch an ihre alten "Sitten" halten.
> 
> Wie wäre es denn, wenn wir jeden Türken verhaften der hier ein Mädchen oder eine Frau blöd anmacht? Richtig, so ein großes Gefängnis müsste erst einmal gebaut werden.
> 
> Ich fände es unerhört, wenn der Junge Weihnachten nicht wieder vor dem Tannenbaum sitzt..


von einem moderator...

was kann die türkei dafür wenn die britische mutter dauernd aufschrei macht.

EDIT:Rabenbunt hat ja eigentlich alles gesagt^^
sry habs nicht gelesen


----------



## AhLuuum (4. Dezember 2007)

Raminator schrieb:


> von einem moderator...



Wieso werden die Mods eigentlich immer schlecht gemacht? Weil sie, obwohl sie die gleiche Meinung wie einige andere hier auch haben, ein "Gruppe: Moderatoren" unter ihrem Avatar haben? Warum müssen Mods eines Forums politisch-gesellschaftlich neutrale Meinungen haben?


----------



## Kwax (4. Dezember 2007)

Ja, sauber AhLuuum. Die gleiche Frage schoß mir gerade ebenfalls durch den Kopf.


----------



## Rabenbunt (4. Dezember 2007)

AhLuuum schrieb:


> Wieso werden die Mods eigentlich immer schlecht gemacht? Weil sie, obwohl sie die gleiche Meinung wie einige andere hier auch haben, ein "Gruppe: Moderatoren" unter ihrem Avatar haben? Warum müssen Mods eines Forums politisch-gesellschaftlich neutrale Meinungen haben?



Ich erwarte von einem Moderator nicht, dass er die gleiche Meinung wie die anderen User vertritt, im Gegenteil, eigene Meinungsbildung sollte ja eine Tugend sein.

Allerdings hätte ich gerade von einem Mod eine kontruktive Stellungnahme gewünscht, mit Argumenten und Material zu einer sachlichen Diskussion. Leider konnte ich von beidem nichts entdecken.
Es waren mal wieder nichts als Wertäußerungen, die den polemischen Streitabtausch hier nur begünstigt haben.

Schade.


----------



## AhLuuum (4. Dezember 2007)

Auch Mods sind nur Menschen und Menschen irren nunmal.


----------



## Rabenbunt (4. Dezember 2007)

Es geht hier nicht um einen Irrtum (irren kann man nur über Tatsachen), sondern gerade darum, dass nicht über Tatsachen diskutiert wird. Und das ärgert mich.

Genauso gut kann ich auch schreiben, dass ich kein Fleisch mag. Es ist eine Wertäußerung, die nichts zum Dialog beiträgt. Diskutieren geht anders.


----------



## Lakron (4. Dezember 2007)

Destroyer1990_m schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> ich denke mal ihr bekommt alle dem rummel um Marco mit der seit ostern in der Türkei gefangen gehalten wird. Ich würde gerne wissen was ihr dazu denkt. Ob es richtig oder Falsch ist.
> Na dann mal los.....
> ...



Nicht rassistisch? Ich finde hier darf man rassistisch sein. _*editiert von Haihappen_ Habe ja sonst eigentlich nix gegen Ausländer aber das hier ist voll daneben.


----------



## Veragron (4. Dezember 2007)

@den Typen vor mir: reported.
@Lakron. Hast du evtl. ne Glatze und trägst Lederjacke? Ich mein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und so. Meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach darf man in keinem Fall rassistisch sein. Nie.


----------



## Gronwell (4. Dezember 2007)

Lakron schrieb:


> Nicht rassistisch? Ich finde hier darf man rassistisch sein. _*editiert von Haihappen_ Habe ja sonst eigentlich nix gegen Ausländer solange sie sich benehemen aber das hier ist voll daneben.



Dumm, mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein.


----------



## Lakron (4. Dezember 2007)

Gronwell schrieb:


> Dumm, mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein.



Ahso ja aber das der Junge dort unten festgehalten wird, sein gesammtes Leben damit versaut ist, dass ist in Ordnung oder was? Meinst du der bekommt noch ne anständige Stelle oder kann allgemein jemals so weiterleben wie er es vorhin tat? Der Junge ist erst 17 und sein Leben ist so gut wie schon völlig im Arsch und dafür kann er wahrscheinlich nicht mal was. Ja klar und mich dann gleich als Neo- Nazi abstempeln... Hab ich gesagt das ich jetzt alle Türken hasse? Ich sagte ich hasse die, die ihm das angetan haben. Erst mal über die genau Bedeutung von Nazi nachdenken bevor man son mist labert.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Besieger (4. Dezember 2007)

@ Grommwell  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

der Junge hat das ironisch gemeint siehe:

...danach ins Gesicht kacken *^^*.

@ Lakron

du hast vergessen in welchem Land wir leben.


----------



## Rabenbunt (4. Dezember 2007)

Lakron schrieb:


> Nicht rassistisch? Ich finde hier darf man rassistisch sein. _*editiert von Haihappen_ Habe ja sonst eigentlich nix gegen Ausländer solange sie sich benehemen aber das hier ist voll daneben.





Lakron schrieb:


> Ahso ja aber das der Junge dort unten festgehalten wird, sein gesammtes Leben damit versaut ist, dass ist in Ordnung oder was? Meinst du der bekommt noch ne anständige Stelle oder kann allgemein jemals so weiterleben wie er es vorhin tat? Der Junge ist erst 17 und sein Leben ist so gut wie schon völlig im Arsch und dafür kann er wahrscheinlich nicht mal was. Ja klar und mich dann gleich als Neo- Nazi abstempeln... Hab ich gesagt das ich jetzt alle Türken hasse? Ich sagte ich hasse die, die ihm das angetan haben. Erst mal über die genau Bedeutung von Nazi nachdenken bevor man son mist labert.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da Fehlen mir einfach nur die Worte.
Ich wette du hast hier, außer dem ersten Beitrag, nichts gelesen, oder? Versuchs mal, lesen bildet, glaub mir. Wenn du weiter mit so einer Einstellung durchs Leben gehst, möchte ich gar nicht wissen, wie deine Zukunft aussehen wird.
Und noch eine kleine Information: Man kann auch gegenüber EU-Mitgliedern rassistisch sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
(Bezieht sich auf deine nicht-editierte Fassung).

Report.


----------



## Noxiel (4. Dezember 2007)

Lakron und Besieger sind zwei Gründe warum ich wirklich Angst vor BILD und Konsorten habe.


----------



## Besieger (4. Dezember 2007)

Wollen mer ma aufm Boden bleiben.


----------



## Rabenbunt (4. Dezember 2007)

Besieger schrieb:


> @ Grommwell
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die Äußerung war mehr als beleidigend, dies hat nichts mehr mit Ironie zu tun. Einen mehr als verabscheuungswürdigen Text zu schreiben und ihn dann mit einem Smilie zu versehen legitimiert ihn nicht.  Die Türkei geht ihrer rechtsstaatlichen Pflicht nach (wenn sie das nicht täte, DANN würde ich auf die Barrikaden gehen).


----------



## Rabenbunt (4. Dezember 2007)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Lakron und Besieger sind zwei Gründe warum ich wirklich Angst vor BILD und Konsorten habe.



Ein wahres Wort.


----------



## Besieger (4. Dezember 2007)

> Die Äußerung war mehr als beleidigend, dies hat nichts mehr mit Ironie zu tun. Einen mehr als verabscheuungswürdigen Text zu schreiben und ihn dann mit einem Smilie zu versehen legitimiert ihn nicht. Die Türkei geht ihrer rechtsstaatlichen Pflicht nach (wenn sie das nicht täte, DANN würde ich auf die Barrikaden gehen).



jaja


----------



## Lakron (4. Dezember 2007)

Besieger schrieb:


> @ Grommwell
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich versteh nicht das die alle dahocken und mich noch zuflamen... mal sehen wer wurde entführt? Ein Deutscher, ein junge wie wir es alle sind oder waren ^^ Wer ist dafür verantwortlich?... hm stimmt die Türkische Regierung, Polzeichefs oder was auch immer und jetz kommts: auf welche Seite stehen die? auf der Türkischen. Das ist doch einfach irgendwie bescheuert. Wenn unsere Regierung das selbe mit einem türkischen Jungen abziehen würde, was würde wohl geschehen hmmmmmmmm? ach ja und jetzt für die ganz dummen: IRONIE AN: es wird keinen 60 Jährigen Atomkrieg geben ^^ IRONIE AUS


----------



## -Haihappen- (4. Dezember 2007)

Rabenbunt schrieb:


> Ich erwarte von einem Moderator nicht, dass er die gleiche Meinung wie die anderen User vertritt, im Gegenteil, eigene Meinungsbildung sollte ja eine Tugend sein.
> 
> Allerdings hätte ich gerade von einem Mod eine kontruktive Stellungnahme gewünscht, mit Argumenten und Material zu einer sachlichen Diskussion. Leider konnte ich von beidem nichts entdecken.
> Es waren mal wieder nichts als Wertäußerungen, die den polemischen Streitabtausch hier nur begünstigt haben.


Ich bin vielleicht kein Experte in dem Gebiet - der TE wollte jedoch wissen, wie jeder über das Thema denkt. Ich habe meine Meinung geäußert, habe mir bis jetzt jeden Beitrag im Thema durchgelesen und würde immer noch kein einziges Wort an meinem ersten Beitrag ändern.

Wenn man sich die Beiträge nach meinem Post ansieht, merkt man - das mir viele zustimmen. Warum werde ich kritisiert wenn doch so viele andere meine Meinung teilen? Ich bin nur ein überdurchschnittlicher User mit erweiterten Rechten. Wenn du also mich kritisierst, kritisiere bitte auch die, die meine Meinung vertreten.


----------



## Lakron (4. Dezember 2007)

Rabenbunt schrieb:


> Die Türkei geht ihrer rechtsstaatlichen Pflicht nach (wenn sie das nicht täte, DANN würde ich auf die Barrikaden gehen).



Jaja darum sitzt er auch schon seit über einem halben Jahr in U-Haft na klar... sie versuchen auch überhaupt nicht ihn unnötig lange fest zu halten da sieh ja anscheinend zu wenig Beweise haben nein nein so etwas gemeines würden die sich nieeeee wagen. 
DAS  giebt MIR  zu denken


----------



## Rabenbunt (4. Dezember 2007)

Lakron schrieb:


> Ich versteh nicht das die alle dahocken und mich noch zuflamen... mal sehen wer wurde entführt? Ein Deutscher, ein junge wie wir es alle sind oder waren ^^ Wer ist dafür verantwortlich?... hm stimmt die Türkische Regierung, Polzeichefs oder was auch immer und jetz kommts: auf welche Seite stehen die? auf der Türkischen. Das ist doch einfach irgendwie bescheuert. Wenn unsere Regierung das selbe mit einem türkischen Jungen abziehen würde, was würde wohl geschehen hmmmmmmmm? ach ja und jetzt für die ganz dummen: IRONIE AN: es wird keinen 60 Jährigen Atomkrieg geben ^^ IRONIE AUS



Jetzt reichts.
Wer zu dumm zum Lesen ist, dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen.
Erst noch zu "unrecht" inhaftiert, jetzt schon entführt, ich glaub, es hackt!

Mehr Bildung fürs Volk. 
Erstmal selbstständig denken und wenn es damit noch nicht so gut funktioniert: Informationen einholen.
Mann, Mann.


----------



## Rabenbunt (4. Dezember 2007)

-Haihappen- schrieb:


> Ich bin vielleicht kein Experte in dem Gebiet - der TE wollte jedoch wissen, wie jeder über das Thema denkt. Ich habe meine Meinung geäußert, habe mir bis jetzt jeden Beitrag im Thema durchgelesen und würde immer noch kein einziges Wort an meinem ersten Beitrag ändern.
> 
> Wenn man sich die Beiträge nach meinem Post ansieht, merkt man - das mir viele zustimmen. Warum werde ich kritisiert wenn doch so viele andere meine Meinung teilen? Ich bin nur ein überdurchschnittlicher User mit erweiterten Rechten. Wenn du also mich kritisierst, kritisiere bitte auch die, die meine Meinung vertreten.



Das habe ich schon eingehend, daher habe ich auch hier die Informationen zusammengetragen und Links dazugefügt.



Lakron schrieb:


> Jaja darum sitzt er auch schon seit über einem halben Jahr in U-Haft na klar... sie versuchen auch überhaupt nicht ihn unnötig lange fest zu halten da sieh ja anscheinend zu wenig Beweise haben nein nein so etwas gemeines würden die sich nieeeee wagen.
> DAS  giebt MIR  zu denken



Schon mal dran gedacht, dass der Prozess nicht weitergeführt werden konnte, weil die Aussage des Mädchens nicht bei gericht vorlag? Soll man deswegen einen Verdächtigen einfach wieder aus der Haft entlassen? Würdest du das auch innerhalb der deutschen Justiz verlangen?


----------



## Besieger (4. Dezember 2007)

> Jetzt reichts.



Bei all deinem Fachwissen aber du hast hier nichts zu sagen.


----------



## Veragron (4. Dezember 2007)

> Ich versteh nicht das die alle dahocken und mich noch zuflamen... mal sehen wer wurde entführt? Ein Deutscher, ein junge wie wir es alle sind oder waren ^^ Wer ist dafür verantwortlich?... hm stimmt die Türkische Regierung, Polzeichefs oder was auch immer und jetz kommts: auf welche Seite stehen die? auf der Türkischen. Das ist doch einfach irgendwie bescheuert. Wenn unsere Regierung das selbe mit einem türkischen Jungen abziehen würde, was würde wohl geschehen hmmmmmmmm? ach ja und jetzt für die ganz dummen: IRONIE AN: es wird keinen 60 Jährigen Atomkrieg geben ^^ IRONIE AUS






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



No really guy...Entführt? wtf? Seit wann denn das? Wenn unsere Regierung sowas 'abziehen' würde, (zumal die Regierung kaum dafür verantwortlich ist...), würde sie nur ihre Gesetze befolgen. Und seit wann gehts hier um Atomkrieg? Ha...hm. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabenbunt (4. Dezember 2007)

Besieger schrieb:


> Bei all deinem Fachwissen aber du hast hier nichts zu sagen.



Aber du? Mit welcher Legitimation? Ich darf wie jeder andere User meine Meinung äußern und ich werde nur "lauter", wenn eine Aussage nach jeder möglichen Auslegung nicht mehr tragfähig ist.


----------



## Lakron (4. Dezember 2007)

Ich glaube das bringt hier nichts... und mit entführt meine ich '' der Freiheit beraubt'' was für mich der Fall ist (habe mich dort vielleicht undeutlich ausgedrückt wie auch immer ist mir wayne ich schaue nicht jeden satz den ich schreiben will im Duden für korrekt stylistische Deutschte Sätze nach und poste sie dann mit rechter Freude und voller Stolz im Forum herum, nein das war keine Anspielung^^). Ich werde das hier nicht weiter führen, ist mir einfach zu blöd. Ich stehe dennoch zu meiner Meinung dass die türkischen Justiz im unrecht ist und dabei bleibt es auch und ihr könnt mich noch so beschimpfen oder vom Gegenteil überzeugen wollen. Für mich sind und bleiben sie inkompetent ( und ich meine NUR die Verantwortlichen um das nochmals klar auszudrücken)


----------



## AhLuuum (4. Dezember 2007)

Nur gut, dass zwischen meinen und sagen bzw. schreiben große Welten liegen.


----------



## Frigobert (4. Dezember 2007)

Lakron schrieb:


> Ich glaube das bringt hier nichts... und mit entführt meine ich '' der Freiheit beraubt'' was für mich der Fall ist




Ok, dann komm ich gleich bei dir vorbei und bearbeite dich mit einem Baseballschläger. Danach müßte ich dann ja auch frei kommen, weil U-Haft deiner Meinung nach ja Freiheitsberaubung ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (5. Dezember 2007)

Da dieser Thread hier mittlerweile zu oft wegen immer der gleichen Scheisse reported wurde, mach ich mal die Luken dicht.
Rechts- sowie Linksextreme dürfen gerne drinnen bleiben und mit dem Thread absaufen. 
Tata...


----------

